# St Barts IVFers : Part 38



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Zoie on your  

Nikki xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just posting to keep this thread   (am hoping to be joining you all again soon!)


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jsut posting so I don't lose you!

Zoie - I've PM'd you hun, but congrats again !!!


----------



## LadyFrodo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am very much newbie in here. This website & the people R Very much supportive & informative! Which I am pleased about. We been our 1st appt or what u call in general assessment in Barts last 3rd Dec, had u/s that day, & hubby had blood test done. Next appt was last 26th Feb had my u/s, aquascan & hubby went for u/s to check for varicocele. Received phonecall from one of the nurses the next day, regarding start of the ICSI treatment, & i have to ring them on my day 1 of period to book an appt for information session. 
I have read in the information leaflet or printouts they gave me that it depends on the doctors protocol when they will going to treat you like on day 2 or day 21 of your cycle, which i really don't understand. Does this mean most women start their treatment like injecting the down reg on day 2? or on day 21 Please anyone who have info, I am really eager to find out. Please let me know. I will really really grateful!!! Bless u all!!

To Zoie! Congrats onf BFP!!! Miracles do happen - and that's what most people said, never give up, coz life is full of surprises!


----------



## LadyFrodo (Mar 4, 2009)

Update bout me: I have my info session wednesday next week!!! Yiipppeeeeeee!!!! The receptionist told me the session will last 3-4 hrs and i have to pay £30 for the whole lot prescriptions! I was thinking that i might start on day 2 cycle to start my injections!! Fingers Cross!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ladyfrodo

Welcome to the thread. Great news that your info session has come up so quickly. With regard to day 2 or 21, I think this really depends on your circumstances and varies for different individuals. I personally started on day 21 but I know others have started on day 2 (really not sure what the difference is). All will be revealed on wednesday when you get your protocol and drugs. 

Best of luck and keep us posted of your progress. 

Hi to everyone else and Jo glad to hear you might be coming back  on board.   

J32 xx


----------



## LadyFrodo (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks J32!! My info session last only 1 & half! It was so funny coz i keep reading your post since for the past 3 months and u mentioned to sit by the door. There's 2 chair @ the back but seems ackward as hubby said it in the middle!! so we transfer to next row which is not far from the door. & keep telling to my hubby don't go to toilet after the info session as we have to hurry get the drugs & go back in clinic to book for individual appt. I was really rushing after the session if i could just orbed my self i'll be in pharmacy in seconds!!! But we manage to be the first picking up our drugs, and we're 2nd to individual appt. It was good really, coz i didn't fancy waiting for 2 hrs like my last appt (aquascan). 

Today is my day 25 and starting my down reg. next appt 31st for my baseline scan - and hope all goes well. -  

I would like to thank you for the info you gave here regarding your treatment, it really helps me to prepare & i hope i can help out too to other girls waiting for their tx to be started.   

how did u feel when your result is neg?? did u go counselling?? when i found ouy DH had lo sperm count & me pcos - I was so devasted crying like a mad person - can't accept that Maybe i can't have children of my own. But we did try to sort it out. & hoping all will be fine.


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to this thread, al;though not to FF. WE've been doing IVF in Spain, but have now been told we can have one NHS treatment so we need to put ourselves on a UK hospital waiting list for egg donation ( or sharing).

Can anyone tell me what their experience is with St Barts with egg donation or sharing? How long was the waiting list and what were the staff like? Did anyone have Colin Davis as their transfer doctor there?

Thanks for any advice!

Emsoph
xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello there!

I'm just posting to get some info really.  It looks like we may be referred to St Barts for future NHS funded cycle and when I spoke to our consultant sec y'day she wasn't sure (or perhaps couldn't say) whether there is a waiting list at St Barts.  Just wondered whether you ladies know if there is one and how long it is?

Also, how thorough are Barts at stimming scans?  My current clinic scans every other day and I ended up with fluid in the womb at EC (not diagnosed OHSS but I'm thinking it might have been) so I'm hoping Barts will scan regularly just in case the same thing happens.

Thanks very much for your help.  Here's loadsa        to everyone.

Bx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Bhopes - I've been under Barts now for a year, found them really good most of the time, Just now and again you might get a grumpy doctor or nurse but hey, we can't be happy all the time! On the whole they are pretty good there.  When I was there a couple of weeks ago was chatting to the nurse and she said the waiting time is appox 3 months.

Good luck with all your treatment.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Oznob,

Thanks very much for the heads up on the waiting time.  Glad you've had a good experience with them - sounds hopeful!

Do they do any more tests other than the usual Day 2/3, Day 21 bloods do you know? (open to everyone that one!)

   to all

Bx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Bhopes, Oznob and emsoph

Glad to see some activity on the Barts thread, I knew there must be a few of us out there. I am hopefully about the start an FET cycle on my next cycle although it's a bit up in the air at the moment due to poor communications. Communication is definitely their weakest point, the medical care of the nurses in particular is very good, although I don't have anything else to compare it too. 

Bhopes - I never had the day 21 blood test at Barts, I had this done some years ago and have never been asked for it again, but if you haven't had it done I guess they will ask for one. I assume you've had all the STD tests done already if you've already had treatment. Can't think of any other tests they do. I actually thought the waiting list was coming down from 3 months but it must still be around that, that's how long I waited at the end of last year. 

As far as stimming scans go they scanned me twice (I think it was the Wednesday and Friday before my trigger on the saturday) and also did two blood tests while I was stimming. 

Oznob    for your OTD, I will hopefully be in the same position soon with FET. Lots of luck. 

Emsoph - I'm not sure about their Egg sharing/DE waiting list. I did have Colin Davies for my ET though, seemed fine but didn't really chat much with my legs up in stirrup and him down at the business end so the speak.   and I was desperately trying to focus on my hypno CD relaxation techniques. Sorry things didn't work out in Spain but lots of    for your NHS cycle.

Ladyfrodo, glad the advice about sitting near the door came in handy. Good luck with the downregging.  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. 

J32


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi J32,

Thanks very much for the feedback, that's really helpful.  I can't believe they only scan twice during stims, at our previous clinic they scanned & took bloods every other day... am petrifried that I'll get the fluid back (which stopped me from having transfer after EC) without more scans    Might give them a call to see whether they would do more.  Do you think they would mind?

Thanks again,

Bx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Went I had IVF last year and was stimming they scanned me quite a lot, so maybe it's different for everyone.  Hope I was told wrong about the waiting times up there as when you're ready and waiting 3 months is a long time to wait.

Good luck with your FET J32, you're right the communication is pretty poor sometimes, you just have to keep on at them!!

Good luck girlies!


----------



## droffer (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, am a St Barts IVFer.  Unfortunately our first attempt was unsuccessful.     I think I miscarried last Monday (9th March).  Although I did a pregnancy test on the Friday as requested by the clinic and it came up a faint positive, when I had a blood test on the Monday it came back negative (probably a chemical positive).  So now we're having our 3 month break and hopefully will try again soon.  Been a roller-coaster of a ride but you have to go through these things to get what you want.  If it wasn't for this web-site I think it would have been much harder, but thanks to FF all the info and advice has made it easier.  

Had no real problems with Barts although as a lot of us have experienced their communication can let them down.  I found that emailing them was a far quicker way of getting a response.  The nurses and receptionists are friendly and helpful and so far we have not had any major concerns.

Will be keeping an eye on the web-site and hopefully keep you updated with our progress.  

Wishing everyone who is having treatment or had it all the luck in the world.    

Droffer.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Droffer  

So sorry to here about the BFN     It's very difficult especially as you had the positive a few days earlier. I agree with you about the roller-coaster ride, I just hope it's a short one, not sure how long I can cope with the stomach churning highs and lows. 

I hope you've had lots of support during the last week and I agree that this site is a bit of a life saver. No one quite gets it unless their going/have gone through it. 

Are you on the waiting list for another fresh cycle or do you have frosties that you are planning to use?

Take care and wishing you all the best. 

J32 xx


----------



## droffer (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi J32

Unfortunately we didn't have any embryos to freeze as we only got 3 eggs in total at egg retrievel, 2 were put back but the third did not survive well enough.  

We have now got to self fund on our next go as I turned 40 in Feb so not entitled to any more NHS funded treatment.  

Our friends have just been for egg retievel today at Barts and had 18 eggs.  Hopefully many will survive and they will freeze some of them. Fingers crossed for them.  .

Been having good days and bad days but still feeling positive that we will get there (eventually).  DH not doing so well and feels a bit negative at the mo so trying to feed him some Positive Mental Attitude.      Will keep you posted on any developments.  

Good Luck to all in whatever stage of treatment you are.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'm fairly new here, thought have been trawling through the posts for a while.

After a year since my first appointment at Bart's (we had to go on a waiting list for PESA/TESE - we finally had that done in January!)  I started treatment at Bart's in Feb and am now on day 3 of 2ww.  Its bee a roller coaster ride - over stimulation, coasting, talk of abandoning the cyle - but I have to say, the staff at Bart's have been brilliant and have not only been sympathetic to my feelings, but also putting my health and well-being as number 1 priority.

Anyone else on their 2ww here?

Sezy  
xxxxxx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Sezy,

In response to your question...well, I was on my 2ww until this morning when I was due to test...and finally got a BFP!!!!!

I can hardly believe it, after 3 years, mountains of clomid and two IUIs!

I just feel as though it's going to float away and disappear really hoping it sticks well!

So, take heart girls...I never thought it was going to happen to me.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Big congrats ChoCho that's great news. 

Sezy good luck for the TWW

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all getting on well.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Just dropping by to say that it is my OTD today - and I got a BFP!!!!!!  Can't believe it!!!

Tried to call Bart's to let them know, but although I know there is someone there, they are not picking up!!!  Guess I'll have to wait until Monday!

Good luck everyone!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls thought i would come and join you again!! as the roller coaster is still going  on  
i ended up having a missed mc found out at my 8 week scan that the baby nad no hb!! and th n finally had a mc at around 10 weeks and now just hoping to finish my bleed and get back on dh lol 
i also have a appointment in 3 months time to get back onto ivf!! 
hopefully there will be someone around the same time as me or even better i get another natural bfp!!

glad barts are gettting people out there thier bfp!!! 
good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Zoie - I'm so sorry hun  

Same thing has happened with me unfortunately.  I was waiting to start my first IVF cycle when I fell PG naturally.  Scan confirmed there were 2 sacs, but at a later scan was told I had 2 blighted ovums and had to go into hospital for an ERPC a couple of weeks ago.  Was devastated, but now trying to get my head back onto treatment mode and will go for IVF as planned in a few months.

So good hear of us Barts girls getting BFP's - gives us all hope.

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya nix so sorry hun!! it is so upseting isnt it!! ive kept my scans of the baby wgich i think was a good idea as it gives me hope still xx 
best thing for us to think of is we did it naturally hun and it can happen again  
im just stopping my bleed and hoping my af returns to normall!! i have a appointment booked with barts already and its in 3 months time as she said thats the minimum wait for your body to recover type thing xxx
we will prob be near each other again !! will be nice   hope your feeling ok from your erpc xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Zoie - I still haven't spoken to Barts.  The consultant at my NHS hospital where I had my scans and ERPC said there was no need to tell them, but just to go ahead with IVF when I'm ready.  I'm not sure whether I should call them and explain or not ?  

Not sure when I will next get AF either - I'm pretty irregular anyway and they said it could take 4-6 weeks to get an AF after the ERPC.  More waiting eh......  Hope you're doing OK.  Keep in touch.  xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie and nix   so sorry for your m/c. can i ask, did barts not say to you that you would have to wait a year or so before getting ivf due to falling naturally?   they have me but i dont wanna wait as its only happend once in over 5yrs so i cant see if happening again naturally   i still havnt had my follow up apmt yet, even though they said it would be in jan


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't spoken to Barts Jo - I went back to my old NHS fertility clinic as I knew them all there and it's local to me.  I couldn't wait 2 years anyway - I will be 33 in a couple of weeks, so waiting 2 more years would make me too damn old !    This was my first BFP in 10 years.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls
i had to let barts know cause they knew i fell pregs as they did my first scan for me!! and i rang them up to let them know what happened and she said its 3 months wait to let your body recover and get back to normal af ect!! and then you can start ivf again! see i was takingg the d/r drugs while i was pregs aswell cause i didnt know i was pregs!!   then when i had no bleed i questioned it and done a test, i am so lucky i fell while doing the drugs cause really the drugs should have stopped it.
its took 8 years for me and brad to get our first bfp!! but have high hopes to fall naturally again as ive always been unexplained so you never know  

nuttyjo hope they contact you soon have you and dh decided to go for ivf now??
nix i would tell them hun as the last thing you want is to do it to early and your bodys not ready and you could  get a bfn hun xxxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

To Nix and Zoie      

Only just seen this, so sorry. Must be heartbreaking to have the excitement and happiness of the BFP and then have it cruelly taken away. 

Wishing you both much strength in the coming months in time for next round of treatment (if you don't get another natural BFP beforehand). I hope you're both encouraged by the fact that you did get pregnant, although I know many say its harder to get a BFP and then MC rather than a straight BFN.

Wishing you lots of love.

Hello Jo, get on to Barts if your appoinment was supposed to be in Jan, they really do need a bit of a push sometimes. 

Hello to everyone else. 

J32 xx


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
I am new on this thread and would like to join in the conversations. I have been at Barts for 3 years and going to start my 4th IVF soon.
To cut a long story short I am unexplained managed to conceive 4 years ago but ended in miscarriage at 12 weeks.  Since then  I have not been able to get pregnant.
I need this community spirit as it is so draining and such hard work to deal with at times. 
Well done those who have got a BFP it gives the others a lot of hope, we just have to hang in there. 

Angelique


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Angelique 

Welcome to the thread. Sounds like you're a bit of Barts veteran, are you currently on an NHS cycle or going private? When do you start your next cycle? I am currently going through an FET but don't feel that positive about it at the moment - but this changes from one day to the next. I agree with you about the need for a community of support to get through this difficult period. 

J32 xx


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

hello j32,
Yes, Barts is my second home! I started very slowly and made my way to IVF. I have also had a FET. The success rates are very good, maybe its your lucky one! How are you feeling about it? Is it this week?
I have stayed with them because they do try something different every time with me. it always feels like it's progress I am just a bit unlucky though.
Good luck with your transfer!
Hugs Angelique


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Quick question:

Got my BFP on 4 April.  Not having scan until 23 April and they've not asked me in for any hcg blood tests or anything.  Is this normal?  Going   cos I want to know how the hormones are doing as i don't really have any symptoms!  Have done 2 more hpt since OTD just to check that its real!

WOuld like to hear any of your stories!

Love
Sezy
xxxx


----------



## LadyFrodo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Its been a while. Don't know if this thread is still going. Hope u all come back.

I had my ET last easter monday and 2 embies put back in & currently on 2ww now. Test day end of this month. 

I am cautiously happy & excited   I am praying very hard     that this will be successful.

take care everyone


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just dropped in to say Good Luck to Lady Frodo, and also congrats to Sezy for the BFP...good luck with everything you guys!


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

just wanted to say  . I've been having tx at barts (my 1st icsi), so far so good...........the odd grumpy nurse along the way but generalyy barts have been very good with us.

ec on tues so excited but very nervous  

wishing everyone lots of luck whatever stage you are at. xx


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

a quick update from me, had ec yesterday which went well.  had 11 eggs and 6 fertilised to et will be friday. 

Wishing everyone lots of love and luck


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Cam !!  

Ok.  So, I bit the bullet and contacted Barts to advise them of the ERPC after my natural BFP and am now freaking out !

After 2 hours of trying to get through, finally managed to speak to the receptionist and she said that she doesn't know how this will affect my future treatment and if I would need to start investigations and tests all over again !!!!!!!!!!!!

I am 33 now.  This was my only BFP in 10 years (including 6 cycles of clomid and 3 of IUI) so the chances of it happening again are very slim.

Barts are SO SLOW at responding so I know I now have a long wait to hear back from a nurse.  I, maybe naively, assumed that I would just have to wait a few cycles and then could continue with treatment as planned before the BFP and ERPC.  The thought of the IVF now not going ahead has totally thrown me.  

Any advice would be great !

Freaking out here..........

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix hun dont panick!!!  
you should be entitled to ivf still hun i rang my pct and asked and im still entitled!! i do however have to go on a waiting list after my follow up appointment i think   but not sure so might have to wait 2/3 months after june apointment!! which i think is wrong!!
i got my af today so can now start trying to get another bfp naturally but cant really see it happening!! ring pct hun and let me know xx

cam hope all is gpoing well and your embies are snuggling in xxx


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello

Well nothing more I can do now, lets just hope the embies are snuggling down tight   

zoie - hope you are well  

nix 76 - try not to stress out too much (easier said than done), all I can say is keep hassling them the phone lines are awful, don't forget you can email them too.  

LadyFrodo - GGood luck  

Sezy - congratulations  

xx


----------



## Fizzypop (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry for jumping in on your thread (and sorry if this is the wrong place to ask!), but...we are going for our NHS referral appointment on Monday and we need to tell them which clinic we choose. One of the choices we have is Barts. I work in London, so it is dead handy, however, I was wondering if anyone could let me have some feedback on admin/treatment plans etc - particularly in terms of waiting times for appointments and number of times you have to attend the clinic if you're doing IUI/IVF? Does anyone know if they have good supplies of donor sperm (we will be needing as we have male factor). We will hopefully be starting off with DIUI, moving on to IVF if that doesn't work...

If this isn't the right place to ask, please feel free to point me in the right direction! Thank you, and good luck with whatever stage of your cycles you are at    .


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

At last found a St Barts thread!  

Is it alright if I join you?

Had a bfp but then m/c on first cycle with St Barts.  Waiting for follow up appointment so we can plan next cycle.  

I'm hoping Barts will run more tests on me to find out whether it was my immunity if not I will def ask them before I start the next cycle.

BlueStar


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to St. Barts this week, had first consultation and feeling very confident about it all at the moment, but that changes daily.  I was just wondering about the waiting time from those of you that have waited for IVF, are they pretty consistent when they say 18 weeks, any chance of being called up sooner?  Just curious, as I am happy to just be on the track at the moment after a year and a half of runaround before I was finally referred to St. Barts.

Also, we live in the southend area is anyone aware of a good accupunturist in the area?  Looking for a recommendation.  That's about it for now, anyhelp would be great as we are just new to the IVF.  Thanks.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Suzia

I reckon that the timescale Barts gave you (18 weeks) is about right.  Barts are a bit bad on the admin side, and you need to keep on at them for follow up appointments after your first attempt (here's hoping you only need one...) but once you start treatment you can't fault the service.  The nurses and doctors during IVF are fab  .  As you are newly referred, you get priority over existing IVF'ers, so good luck.  

I only know of an accupuntarist in east london, she was highly recommended for fertility but good luck with finding one in Southend.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'm sure I'll have many more questions.  So I'll let you know.  Thanks


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello 

It's been ages since I last posted on here but glad to see lots of new names. 

Sezy hope everythng is going well with BFP

ChoCho - saw in your signature that you had MC, I am so so sorry. This is such a hard journey. I hope Barts are able to proceed quickly with your next round of treatment. 

Angelique, hope all the plans are going well for 4th treatment

Ladyfrodo (great name) hope all went well with TWW  

Clarie01 - how are you hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for you treatment   

Nix   I hope you have managed to speak to Barts and they are being supportive. They may want to give your body time to recover but as for continuing with NHS funded treatment I can't see how that would be affected. Surely you can't be penalised after trying for so many years and waiting so long for treatment. Sending you lots of    for your appointment.  

Cam101, good luck hun send lots of sticky vibes to your precious embies 

Fizzypop - not sure about donor sperm situation but I think the general consensus with Barts is that the admin is atrocious but the medical treatment from the doctors and nurses is good and sometimes excellent. Waiting is about 12 weeks but because of work being carried out in June may be a little longer at the moment. I think they will be trying to clear the waiting list pretty quickly after June so this might not affect you. 

Bluestar - sorry to hear about your m/c. Not sure what immunity tests they do but might be worth getting a thrombophilia screen. I have had this and have a mild clotting disorder for which I take clexane during treatment (unfortunately hasn't led to a BFP so far though). 

Suzia  - great that you're feeling confident. It's a good feeling to finally be on the waiting list for treatment. I had to wait ages for referal from my local hospital which was very frustrating indeed. 

Resiliant12 - hope all is going well with your treatment. I would be very grateful if you pass on the name of your acupunturist. I am based in East London and all the acu's I've used before have been quite far away and pretty costly. I am not getting acu at the moment, taking a break and saving pennies but if there is someone good who is quite local to me I would be interested in checking it out again.  


Hey Zoie  -   how''s it going honey. You're follow up is round the corner now. Hope you can proceed straight away after that ( if you don't get another natural BFP beforehand  ). Wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes for treatment.  

Wooo - hope I haven't missed anyone.


As for me had natural FET in March/April (following a failed cycle in dec/jan) which resulted in BFN which was very disappointing - although I knew it hadn't worked well before OTD which made it easier to take that the earlier failed cycle. Natural FET was also very straightforward so didn't feel I'd invested loads into it. Had my follow-up and hoping to go again in August (although might have to have a fibroid removed beforehand). Having up and down days  - as I'm sure we all are - but Barts have been positive about my prospects so trying to hang on to that. Still trying to TTC naturally in the meantime for what it's worth but that can get a bit disheartening and functional but you never know, stranger things have happened. 


Anyway cheerio and lots of luck to everyone who needs it. xxx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have not been on here since Feb when my first round of IVF ended with BFN (although tested positive at first). now on round 2 - on high dose of menopur in hope follicles stimulate faster. 
Glad to see a few BFP's from Barts - I was losing hope (last IVF was preceded by my son's stillbirth in 07, an ectopic, and miscarriage at 16 weeks in May 0. Not sure can take anymore heartache.
Back tomorrow for further scan (been on menopur just over a week now) hoping if responding better EC will be mid next week.
Anyone at a similar stage?
Good luck to all of you ladies.
Clare


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi J32
Sorry to hear about your BPN. It'll stick next time  http://bodywisehealth.org/acupuncture.html#acum
The accupunturist I used was a lady called Maggie Bovington. She works in two places and is really equitable about prices for different incomes (one space accupunture clinic). Check her out, my friend definitely thought she was instrumental in getting a BFP (I stopped going to her cos I couldn't get the appointments I wanted and work was too hectic).

Driving everyone mad, the Gonal-F adn burselin are really kicking in...and feel completely on a roller coaster. Worried that I will get a BFN. Worried I will get a BFP, then mc again. Feel so tired all the time.  Scans planned for next week, then EC w/c 25. Don't know what to pray for .. .

Has anyone at Barts had Blasto ET? Miss Tozer mentioned it. Higher rate of sticking but means potentially less frosties. Can anyone share their experience?

Claire01 - think I am a week behind you! Good luck love, fingers x'd for 2mrw.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/ivf-technique-doubles-chance-of-having-a-baby-1516797.html
Did anyone read this article? am really interested in but wondered if anyone had heard anything else?

/links


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Resiliant. I will look into acu with Maggie Bovington. That article is interesting. I wonder if the technique is part of the portfolio of preimplantation genetic diagnosing/screening tests carried out by some clinics or if it is something different and new. Certainly sounds promising although will have to wait to get through NHS cycles before considering (and saving £££) for some of the more experimental/innovative options available. With new developments and insights accumulating in this area of medicine all the time I'm sure in a few years time the average success rates will have doubled for most clinics. I certainly hope so for the next generation of IFers

Claire    for some lovely follies and big fat eggs. 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all, Thanks for the link to the article resiliant - looks interesting. As J32 says, probably not avail on NHS - have you heard of any clinics who are using it?
How is your stimming going? It makes me feel really tired and grumpy too - dont feel like doing much. have had scans every other day this week, feels like a job in itself! Todays scan was better and they are hoping to do egg collection next weds though they will decide on monday. How is yours going - when is your next scan.
J32 - have sent you a message.
Hope others doing OK
Clare


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Claire/J32
The treatment is called Array Comparative Genomic Hybridisation (Array CGH).  Barts do no offer this, but Nottingham Care Fertility seem to offer this test.  but apparently, there's no proof this test actually works. 
Claire, good news.  Glad to hear you may be ready next week for your EC.  
Have two scans planned for next week, then maybe the week after that egg collection.  Worried & excited.  Hope is a curious thing......
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey,

Just popping in to say hi, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Love and hugs to all.XX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls not long for my follow up woohoo!! only thing is i found out that i get 6 goes 3 fresh and then 3 frozen but i also found out i could have gone to bourn hall!! cant believe it!!!!    i wasnt given the choice!! 
gonna see what barts have to say in june and go from there cause if i have to wait a while i think i might ask to go to bourn hall!! not to sure yet though as prob have to wait longer to get there lol

hope you girls are ok xxx 
j32 wow!! you starting august?? can i ask what happens at the follow up do you have to have any tests??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Zoie - is this a change in funding that you now get 6 goes ?

Nix.


----------



## s4mm1e (May 13, 2009)

Hello ladies, my name is Sam, i'm new on here! I have been going through years of appointments and tests and my local hospital and they have finally agreed to refer me for IVF. I have blocked tubes so ivf is my only option. My partner and i had our blood tests 3wks ago, and today i had my day 3-5 blood test, so once they have recieved my results they will refer me to Barts. I'm not sure what to expect from here on really! Do i just wait for a letter or phone call from Barts? and has anyone had to wait too long for their initial appointment/consultation? Sorry to bombard you with questions!! xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sam,

All the nurses at Barts are great, but their admin is a bit of a nightmare so once you know that your referral letter has been sent it's probably a good idea to chase them up - you have to keep on their case!  Emails are generally quicker than trying to get through on the phone.

Good luck!

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya nix- yeah if you are in the certain areas you can get 3 fresh and 3 fet cycles so a total of 6 embryo tranfers!! but the thing also is i dont know if having your eggs frozen is in with it or if we have to pay??

hows things going whens your follow up appt with barts??
mines in 2 weeks!! woohoo

sam it took my referal about 2 months to get to barts and another 2 months to actually get seen there! hope this helpsxxx


----------



## s4mm1e (May 13, 2009)

Thank you both for your help! 2mths for referal!! thats bad, and how long did you have to wait before IVF treatment actually starts from your first app? I suppose it may be different for some ppl if they're having different things? I'm thinking i'll be waiting longer as i'm only 24 (25 in few mths!)
Thanks again, i keep reading everyones stories on here, its all helpful    xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya sam - once i had my first appointment i had to wait 6 weeks for the blood results but most people are put straight on the list which i 3 months but they are having a revamp in june and close so they will have a back log the nurse said but only a month i think so should be max of 4 months waiting list xxxx


----------



## s4mm1e (May 13, 2009)

Thats not too bad considering when i was first told that i'd prob have to have IVF ( which was about 3yrs ago) the doctors told me the list was about 18mths to 3yrs long!! So 3-4mths is great compared to that! 
Thank you so much for your help! Good luck with yours xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all I'm Sarah  hope I can join you. 

I am also having treatment at Barts. I had a failed icsi cylce last year nov/dec 08. Hoping to start soon....at my follow up consultation I was told i coud starta fresh cycle in June. I've been trying to call them but no luck. Is it possible that a phone can be busy the whole day and when it does ring then no one anwers? I will try to email them. 

Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya welcome sarah xxx
just to let you know that noone can cycle in june as the lab is closed for that month hun so you will prob find you will start around julyish xxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- I wasn't told that  ....I was told that they were not doing transfers in June but we can start in June and do the transfer in July. I don't see why we can't start down ****** in June as I do not need to go clinic do I? I so hope I can start as I was really getting excited. I waited 4 months for a follow up which was April, had bfn last december and it felt like 4 years. She said I could start in June, I really hope she meant it. I've emailed them so lets see what they say. The waiting is killing me 

Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

sarah- oh wow well will be good if thats what you was told as my af is due on the 2nd of june same day as my follow up!!! so would be great if i could start then  
let me know how you get onxxxx although after your follow up did you have to go onto waiting list again??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I was told that the lab is closed in June, but the only thing they aren't doing is egg collection so you should be able to start down regging in theory.

Zoie - I have to go in for a scan next week and then am hoping to start in July after my holiday.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie - I had my follow up on the 28th of April so I might have been able to start then but she said I had to wait as if i start in end of april/may i would need ec and et in June which they can't do....that is why I was asked to wait till June. You might be Able to start i'm not sure, however u would still need to sign consent forms and be given your prescription again so not sure if they could do that on the same day. How long did it take you to get a follow up appointment? I finally reached someone at Barts and took down my message and will get some1 to call me back, 'll find out what the nurse says and will let u know.

Thanks Nix for the info, hope I can start in June  

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all just letting u know that a nurse has emailed me back saying they are scheduling patients in June and will contact me when they have my file and ready to bring me through.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Zoie - congrats on learning you are entitled to 3 IVF and 3 FET, you lucky thing!  Really envy all those in East England cos they are given this great gift/opp and possible referral to Born House, wow.  Best of luck!  Hope that other counties will follow suite soon & be as generous.

Sarah4Eva  - Agree with Nix76, Barts told me the same thing, ie they are closed first 3 weeks in June, which means that EC not possible, but people can still start protocol/stimming in May & June, as long as the EC doesn't fall during the lab revamp. So if you are due to start IVF in June, shouldn't be a prob.  Good luck.

Have a scan 2mrw, then again on Friday.  EC sometime next week (hopefully).  Fingers x'd.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Is that what that means when they say 3 fresh cycles and 6 emplants?  I was so confused when I left the office I wasn't sure if they meant that it was 3 times and 2 eggs each time or that we had 6 go's.  Oh I still don't know.  We are still early on and have not had our meeting with the nurse yet, just our initial consultation.  I was just happy to be on the waiting list that I thought I'll figure it all out later.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya xxxx
suzia- im not sure actually!! i was just told it was 3 fresh and 3 fet!! max of 6 embryo transfers so i think it means you can only have 2 max embryos each time!! which will make it 6 transfers!! but i could be wrong hun xxxx i wouldnt worrie to much wait till your at that point xxx 

nix- whats your scan for?? is it standard??

resiliant- hope all is going well hun xxx

sarah and sammie hope your doing ok ladies xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll let you know when I find out


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys

Zoie. Suzia - I reckon you guys are right, and do get 6 ET.  Certainly reads that way in the paper.  Let us know when you find out pls!

Feeling a bit crappy tonight, had my scan and am not responding to the drugs (again).  Might mean protocol will be stopped, so no eggs, and no ET..... am gutted.  Will find out on Friday, but they're already making noises about stopping the procedure. Hate my body at the moment.......


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

oh no hun xxxxxxxx   really hope your body takes a turn around xxxxx
take care of yourself hun and dont be to hard xxxx 
could they not try a different drug?? or higher dose??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Resiliant - have you heard any more from Barts hun ?  Hope you're OK !

Zoie - nurse said they'd need to scan me because I had an ERPC after my natural BFP, I guess it's standard!


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Reslilant-Stay strong!!

Just a quick question-How long should I wait to contact Barts again after I have had my first meeting?  Do we have the session with the nurse about IVF closer to the time they will begin.  Sorry I know it has only been 2 weeks since my first appointment, guess I just want a date on the calandar.  Just a bit impatient about the whole thing.


----------



## Rippon (May 20, 2009)

Hi all

I am a newbie and this is all very daunting for us,,,I need some advise re St Barts, mainly just your thoughts..we have a choice St Barts or Bourn Hall and we cannot make a decision..help!!

Kelly


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all

nix oh right wonder if i would need a scan??

suzia best thing to do hun is ring them xxx

rippon- your lucky you got the choice hun!! i was told im going barts!! i would have jumped at going to bourn hall as they were the first ever clinic to be allowed to do ivf!! and are ment to be great!! barts have great sucess rates aswell and at the mo they seem to be haviung a twin boom!! lol only down fall with barts is the admin its very slow and also trying to get throught to them by phone can be a nightmare!! but i think you also have to think about whats best for you ie, where nearest!! cause your gonna need scans and then stress of traveling ect it really does take its toll xxxx hope you make a choice soon and if you choose barts then i hope to speak to you again soon on this thread or in chat hun xxx goodluck


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all. Not posted for a while as been running up and down to barts for scans. Had EC yesterday - feel like ****! it wasnt this bad first time round.........Clinic called today, 3 embies only from 7 eggs, a bit disappointed. Going for ET on Sat.

Resiliant - dont panic, I was a slow responder both times (at first) things took off when they upped my dose - good luck tomorrow.

J32 - how you doing?

Good luck to everyone else

Clare


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. It's been really hectic and work and just popping on quickly now before I head off for the weekend. Just wanted to wish Claire01 and Resilient masses of luck in the coming days/weeks. Sending you both  loads of    . 

Clare01 you've got three fighters on your hands, good luck with ET tomorrow and then with TWW insanity and fingers crossed for a massive BFP in 2 weeks. 

Resilient, hope your follies picked up and the scan went well today. Good luck for EC and ET.   

Hello to everyone else and welcome Rippon (don't know anything about Bourne Hall but others seem to rate it very highly - I presume you have posted on the Bourne Hall thread as well - as Zoie said, best to base decision on what is most convenient for you.)

Big   to anyone who needs it and hope you all enjoy the Bank Holiday. I'm off to the Suffolk Coast which will hopefully be nice and relaxing. 

J32 xx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for your support  
Clare01 - best of good luck tomorrow!   . [Was reading an old site from 2004, where they recommended after ET, ladies should keep bum elevated and legs up...] lol. ??
Suzia-positive action - what harm can it do to follow up with a nice email to Barts, asking them when you will receive your next appointment? 
J32, hope you are feeling better and enjoy Suffolk. The country pubs are fab there.
Rippon-agree with Zoie, whatever works for you is right. Might be wrong, checked Born's site for success rates and Barts and they seem comparable (for live births). Barts is very busy, but reckon with the agreement Born Hall has with 6 counties, that there will be a surge of interest which could affect their waiting list. If you live in Cambrideshire, and is convenient, go for it. Whatever you decide is good for you, 
Had my second scan today, still only 4 follicles but they are getting closer to 18 and they are willing to do EC (Wed). Even if only one embie is the result, its better than none right? Funnily enough they didn't up my stim drugs on Wed - stayed on GF 300. 
Have a great bank holiday everyone


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies hope ur all ok!

I am really freaked out at the moment. I emailed a Dr in India regarding ivf with questions and details of my last treatment and this is what he said: 

I noticed the hormonal levels prior to your last ICSI cycle were abnormal. Unless we bring them back to a normal ratio of LH : FSH - 1:1, we may have to face failure in subsequent cycles as well. With high testosterone and LH levels, you produce bad quality eggs which results either in miscarriage or abnormal baby or failure to conceive.

My FSH is 4.8, LH is 22.8, and Testosterone is 12.7  (i have pcos)

I then googles the results and found that they are quite high but how come the clinic here at St barts haven't mentioned it and not adviced on how to reduced the levels. 

Does anyone know what normal levels are?

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Sara4eva - sorry can't advise but I think it might be something to do with PCOS and lots of PCOS women have very positive results - does the clinic know you have PCOS? It might be worth asking them if they have experience of treating women with it. Hope you get going soon at Barts and have a BFP so you don't have to worry about going abroad for the time being. 

Clare01 hope your transfer went smotthly on Saturday   

Resilient I hope your follies have continued to grow and you're set for ET tomorrow. 

Zoie, not long until follow-up, fingers crossed that you can get started soon. 

Suzia, have you heard anything from Barts yet? 

Had a lovely weekend in Suffolk, so good to be away and take a break from everything but then depressing coming back again. Oh well. 

Hello to everyone else  

Love J32 x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

No news yet from Barts.  Don't want to think that I am jumping the gun a bit.  Only had my first appointment 3 weeks ago, but it owuld be nice to have a date on the calandar so we can plan a few things.  I will email them next week if we don't hear anything.  It's been raining today so no post, out postman is lazy and doesn't come out if it is raining.  I'll let you know.  

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Thanks


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

HI all,

Just seeing how everyone doing - 

Resiliant12 - hope EC went well today, and hope not too painful  

Had ET on Saturday - 2 x 8 cell, grade 1 embies, so hoping all Ok.
Am the size of a small hot air balloon with the gestone injections............ 
OTD not until 6th June - hate this bit!

Good luck to everyone
Clare


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Emailed Bart's today and they said maybe Aug.  That is sooner than we expected.  So I think that is good.   Should be interesting what they say.  They said check back in a month and they will have a look.  So that has put me in a more positive mood.

Went to a party on Monday and expected it to be all older people, cause I didn't know them very well and it was a whole group of pregnant women, babies, and grandparents.  I had to just laugh it all off, but I survived and even had a great deal of fun with one of the little boys.  So all and all it wasn't that bad, just a bit shocking when you haven't prepared yourself for it.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Am a newbie on this thread, this website and to the whole IVF process - am scared!!

I am waiting for my first appointment with Bart's. Have been referred by Basildon hospital, although whether they've actually done the referral bit yet who knows as I've been warned that in itself seems to take forever.

I had unexplained PID 3 years ago, didn't know I had it until I came round from a 4 hour operation, which was for a suspected appendicitis. Appendix was healthy but everything pelvis related wasn't! So now the scar tissue and adhesions have left me with unusable tubes, hence IVF.

Have had a Dye test and just 2 weeks ago an operation to remove the adhesions and now am waiting for Bart's.

So glad this website is here, such a comfort. Hope you all don't mind me joining your thread.

Anyone have any tips or info for me - good or bad!!!!  

SJ xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi SarahJayne

Glad you have your referral - Barts are great once you can cope with the wait and the poor admin! 
You will have no joy if you phone as the phone is constantly engaged or doesnt answer, however if you e mail you get a reply pretty quickly. The staff and the nurses are all lovely - one or two doctors not so great - but that is doctors for you!
My best advice is to e mail them in about a month and enquire when you are likely to be called in for your first appointment.
I think from  being put forward for IVF (following all your blood tests etc) it is still about a 3 month wait.
Good luck with everything

Clare x


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi Clare,

Thanks very much for the advice. I have heard a few people mention that email is better than ringing. Do you have an email address I can try in a few weeks time? I assumed that any email address I might need would be given to me in the information at the first consultation, but obviously I haven't had that yet so viscious circle.

How are you getting on following your ET on Saturday? You are a week through now, so half way there. I guess this is not your first time, seeing as you mention you hate this bit? Have you had many attempts?

Sending you many positive thoughts! 

SJ xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi SarahJayne

e mail is [email protected] 

I am beginning to stress and worry since ET - 2ww is enough to make you demented 

This is my second round of IVF at Barts - Ist round in Dec/Jan - 2 embies transferred, BFN after an initial feint positive test.

Have had 3 pregnancies before that - ruptured ectopic at 16 weeks in 95 (lost left tube), My beautiful son Luke stillborn in feb 2007, and miscarriage at 14 weeks last May after natural preg. Sorry should put all this on my signature, but such a technophobe, dont know how!! 

Get chasing Barts - The more you get on their case the better I found. We were initially kept waiting for over 6 months (long story - referred for hysteroscopy due to bicornuate uterus, that done in Feb 08, referred for IVF after M/C in May 0, after hearing nothing in November wrote a really stroppy letter threatening legal action to head of unit, and hey presto I was suddenly at hte top of the list (turned out they had lost my notes). Unfortunatley as I just turned 40 this is our last go on NHS and cant afford to go privately until that lottery win comes in  

really good luck to you
Clare x


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

My heart breaks for stories such as your Clare.

I am so sorry to hear about your tragic past pregnancies. I expect you have little faith left, but try and stay as positive as you can and "try" not to stress too much. You're half way there!! Not long to go at all and I'm sure you will have success this time.

I have read so many other womens stories about how it happened for them on the last attempt. I'm sure you will be just as lucky! I'm keeping everything crossed for you and you must let me know your test result.   

Thanks very much for the email address. I will send them one in a couple of weeks, as probably a little early still. At least if they confirm they haven't heard anything of me, then I can get onto Basildon and chase them up.

Have a nice afternoon - hopefully enjoying some sunshine - and I really wish you all the best over the next week or two.

SJ x


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

SarahJayne
Just to say thanks for your kind words.
I am off to sit in the garden as you suggest! 
Back to work monday - groan.

BTW didnt mean to sound discouraging about Barts - just be prepared for admin slip ups! The staff are lovely.
Good luck toyou too, and keep me posted
Clare


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Been reading the posts, and its helped me keep my sanity. Clare01 - good luck     Really want a BFP for you. 
SarahJayne, reading your post was like reading my history.. weird as.. If its any hope, a lot of women get a natural pregnancy about two years after laser treatment. I did, so fingers crossed for you. Really endorse contacting Barts to ensure your referral from Basildon went thru and I'd also contact Basildon Hospital and ask them if they've completed the transfer! Work from both ends, so you don't get lost by some admin error. 
Had my EC on Wednesday, got 4 eggs , not the greatest number but not complaining considering. ET scheduled for tomorrow, but waiting to see if eggs will qualify for blasto's. Barts lab have a benchmark for blastos ie you need a min of 4 eggs, which develop to 8 or more cells by day 3 [or so I was told]. Fingers x'd. Until then, am doing a good impression of having a watermellon in my uterus.......
Best wishes everyone. Have a great weekend, enjoy our summer while it lasts!


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Resiliant12 - Just to wish you all the luck in the world today  
Hope you can enjoy some rest afterwards!
We should have a competition - bet my hot air balloon impression better than your watermelon impression 
Thinking of you
Clare x


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Resiliant 12 - How was ET? Did you get some blasts? I hope everything went well and thanks for the message re: chasing everyone up. If I had the money, I'd try and pay for the consultation privately to speed things up, but we been credit crucnhed!!!   Did you have PID then Resiliant12? I had hoped that the Dye Test I had couple of months ago would have cleared my tubes through, but I had this test repeated when I had the adhesion removal and there was still no spilling. The surgeon had hoped that the removal of the scar tissue would un-block the tubes, but after surgery he said he had no hope for them - poor little tubes!   I was just relieved my ovaries were ok, as my consultant told me to prepare for bad news where they were concerned, as she said the scarring was so extensive that she has seen the ovaries strangled by the blood supply to them being cut off, which would then mean I could only use DE's - something I'm personally not ready to think about. Anyway, that wasn't the case, so no need to dwell on it. Let me know how ET went.

Clare 101 - how are you getting on? When is the big day? Am feeling really positive for you and sending you even more  

I'm loving all this talk of the bloatedness - I'm not a particulary slim girl anyway - blame the PCOS for that lol and what with 3 surgerys in as many years, I don't exactly have a washboard stomach anymore.... am beginning to wonder what I'm letting myself in for!!  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine, such a gorgeous day.

SJx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello I'm new to this thread.

I am waiting for my Barts appointment (we're being referred this week).

To be honest I never thought I IF journey would lead me here and I'm really worried and anxious about what's going to happen.

I don't seem to have any PMA at all about it and I'm not sure how to get it.  I just feel like this is my last chance.  Sorry, I hoped my first post on here would be more upbeat.

I'm just afraid. Does that sound silly?

Love to all 

Bellini


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi Bellini,

I too am awaiting referral to Barts, I haven't had my appointment through yet and can't wait to know when I'm going to have my first consultation.

I had PID and have had extensive scarring to my pelvic organs, so have know for quite some time that only IVF would be suitable for us. I am actually in a "bring it on" frame of mind, but then I haven't had any other fertility treatment prior to this, only laparoscopies and surgery to rectify adhesions.

I was referred 3 weeks ago now and haven't had a letter from Barts yet, am hoping it doesn't take too long for me to at least know of when an appointment will be made for me.

I hope you feel better about it all soon. The way I look at it is that it's not ideal, we would all like to conceive naturally, but that there are options to help us and we haven't been told we're completely unable to have children, so there's the positive to cling to.

Wishing you all the best with your treatment, let me know when you have an appointment come through.

Take care,
SJ x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all hope you are all well.

I need some advice please. At my follow up appointment in April I was told I would start again in June. Also June 24th is my anniversary so I called Barts today to ask if I will start June or July so I can book my holiday. A receptionist by the name of Jay Edwards told me to call back when I have my next period so I could go in and get my schedule. I told her I need to take provera for a withdrawal bleed then she said 'yes just call when you get your period before day 21' I'm a bit confused as I was initially told to wait for the nurse to contact me first in order to start. She said they are closed for the next three weeks but to call in when I get my period. My last tx it was the nurse who contacted me. Should I just do what she says? Are they authorised to give this sort of information? I did give her my hospital number, maybe there was a note on there or something. I'm confused...help

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

A similar thing happened to me,  I had contacted Barts to find out what was going on and was told to phone in when I had my period, which I did and then a nurse phoned to give me my first tx appointment.

All i can say is be patient, wait for your next period and then call them, if you don't hear anything within a few days call them back again ( I'm sorry if I had misread your post as I don't know much about provera). Giving the admin staff my period details did seem a bit weird but the message did get through to the nurses.  

I have found the nurses at Barts to be absoloutely lovely but the admin system.....................very frustrating. I don't like having to keep phoning people to hassle them but at the end of the day this is your tx and I think they sometimes forget how frustrating waiting that extra monthe can be!!

You could also try emailing the nurses as they have always responded to me very quickly and as I am sure you have found out by now trying to contact them on the phone can be a nightmare.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

cam. xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Can I ask a question please?

How long do I need off work for IVF treatment? Should I take it as sick or annual leave (my boss knows I am going for treatment).

Thanks


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Cam101

Thank you that sounds sooo reassuring I was going outa my mind . I am just surprised that the receptionist mentioned that and I thought that they will call me to tell me to come in on my next period. I am just scared that the nurse will when I get my period the nurse will say, you was supposed to wait for us ro contact you. The provera is for me to get a period, as my periods have stopped for 3 years due to pcos, i need to take provera.

I agree the nurses are brilliant but the admin are a nightmare to reach. I've been waiting for my secong tx to start since my last failed one in Dec 08 such a long wait so don't want to get excited so when I get the bleed the nurses say something else. 

It' surprising that you had to call them for them to tell you to call back on your next period.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope everyone if toasty with the fine weather!  

Clare01- thanks for your good wishes, did have a ET on Sat as the eggs weren't good enough for Blasto, and no frosties  .  2ww now, keep waking up at night in sweats..  Everything x'd for you this w/e!   .  Warm, fuzzy, happy wishes to and for you.

SarahJayne, Answering your question, yes, did have a PID (naturally occuring - feel for some reason I have to add that part!) but also have endro and adhesions/scarring.  Lapros to laser the adhesions/worse of scarring but one tube blocked and the laser sorted that out but tube mobility is affected by one adhesion between intestine and tube they couldn't laser due to high risk.  Dye test after surgery was okay.  IVF is not so bad, its a means to an end.. 

Bellini - welcome.  After my first IVF, I asked the nurse my BFN would have been a BFP if I had taken the time off but she said no, definitely not - no medical evidence to support this.  When considering time off, it all depends how your body reacts to the drugs, this time round (cos I can't remember the 1st IVF) was really tired and emotional and bloated.  All in all, its 4-5 weeks treatment (commencing 3 weeks after your TA, then about 4 weeks injecting drugs then EC and 2/3 days later ET (unless you Blasto).  Personally, I found being at work a sanity saver, kept me from dwelling on things plus who can afford to have so much time off work?  Mind you some of my colleagues did comment that I was bit moody...    I did have time off for EC (annual leave).  

Hi to everyone - Cam101 & Sarah4Eva & anyone else.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the response.

I have another question, sorry.

I did ask a FF'er directly but don't want to be a pain to keep asking her only.

Hubby had his bloods done (the HIV etc) the Friday before last so I am guessing that the consultant at Southend's secretary will do our referral this or next week depending on when his test results come back from the blood department.

Now, given that I've heard that Barts is slooowwwwww, how long realistically should I be expected to wait for my first appointment, and how long after that would the full blown treatment start?

I.E. Do I book a holiday for September/October/November or not?  Do you think there is any chance of my BFP this side of Xmas? (trying to keep positive today    !). 

Thanks in advance.

Bellini xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Resiliant 12 - best of luck with teh 2ww - I am feeling very positive for you and am keeping my fingers crossed   Funnily enough I always feel the need to add that my PID was unexplained. My consultant argued this with me initially until she saw my notes. I didn't have laser I don't think, at least they didn't tell me that I did. They just cut everything out I think. They ran a dye test after surgery but no improvement to tubes unfortunately!  

Bellini - We are in the same boat, ie both waiting for first appointments at Barts. Have to say I'm not expecting to have treatment this side of Christmas I will be surprised if I do. I have been told by people on here that intial appointment from referral is about 3 months, then you have to have tests and stuff, so therefore need a follow up appointment which could be another 2 months I'm guessing?? Then the wait for tx to start, I reckon it will be next year, but by all means don't take my word for it as I have no real idea, same as you my dear!

Clare01 - How are you getting on?
SJ x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx

resilliant - hope your feeling ok and resting hun so soz you didnt get to go to blasts but hey they are in there and snuggling in xx

bellini- sarahjayne  i waited roughly 2 months for my first appointment with barts hun so dont expect anything quick especially as the lab is closed now and they will prob get a back log xx 

clare01- hope your doing well hun xx

sarah4eva / cam101 - its the same for me to huns will explain below xx

well today i had my follow up about starting ivf and woohoo ive been told i can start on my july cycle!! as then it will be my third cycle since mc!! but on the bright side i had all my bloods done again and updated got a scan on monday to check all is looking good up there   and then when july af comes i ring them up and go up there to pick up drugs and have hormone bloods done woohoo!! im so happy xx so when your af comes ladies just ring them and they will arange a date to collect your drugs as we are all different and i dont start drugs till day 21 of cycle but some start day 3 ect hope this helps xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- The thing is I already had my hormone bloods taken on my follow up consultation as the doc said it will speed things up. I phoned to find out what is going on and when I'm starting and was just told to call when i get a period before day 21, they didnt even check my file. I kept emailing a nurse she just replies phone before day 21 so when i told her i've had the day 21 blood tests then she said oh ok well before i answer you I will need to get your file then. They shouldn't be advising me without checking my report. Looks like they told me to start taking provera for hormone blood tests which I already did.....so dunno what happens now.

Does anyone know of any lead nurses or someone who sorts out schedules that I can directly speak to as these nurses are driving me nuts. When I finally got to speak to a nurse today and didnt even let me finish and just said 'yeah just call before day 21 okay thanks bye' and she hung up. This is really frustrating as i have to take medication for a period and don't need the day 21 test and then will get a schedule to start on day 2 like my previous cycle then I will need to take the medications again.......


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations Zoie, not long to wait and you'll be on your way.

Thanks for the advice about appointments - I have a feeling we're going to wait longer because of the lab being shut. I'm not even sure if they have my referral yet. I emailed the nurses but haven't had a reply. I will probably call Basildon hospital and ask if the referral was done - then I can start chasing Barts.

Hello everyone else - hope you're all doing well ladies xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks girls

Forgive my ignorance - but why is the lab shut


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all 

sarah4eva - they dont want you to have a test on day 21 hun you have to start ivf on day 21, so start taking your provera and then when you start your af ring them and tell them whem day 21 is and they will tell you to go up to pick up meds hun xx  the sooner you start taking the meds to get your af the quicker you can start xxx

i also had my hormones taken before bu they have to be updated every 6 months so make sure your in date aswell xx

sarahjayne - thanks hun xx ring gemma as the basildon hospital and she will give you a number or even tell you if the referal has gone xxx was you under dr haloob??

hiya bellini- the lab is shut for refurb hun so no egg transfers or collections can be done till it reopens on the 26th of june xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Zoie,
Is Gemma Dr Haloob's Secretary? Just so I know what department to ask for when I call up. I was under Miss Tilisi initially, she did the laparascopic dye test, then she and Mr Haloob did my adhesion division surgery together - it is him referring me I guess.

SJ x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya gemma is the fertility nurse but if you ring basildon hosp switch and ask to soeak to dr haloob sec they will put you through and she can help hun xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie I did my last hormone test in April 28th just over a month from now. That is what I was trying to explain to them , that the Dr already asked me to do it in order to speed up the process.

I may sound to all that I'm just complaining over nothing but I'm glad that I have been enquiring as the nurse phoned back and asked me to go in this friday. She also told me that I do need to start on day 2 of my period , and also that I didn't need to wait for the day 21 tests as I already done them. And before no one checked my file and just said come in when you get a period before day 21 so what if I had called in on day 4 or 5 of my period, I would have missed to start this month. Finally I got someone to check my file before advising me on what to do. Bless her she was very apologetic but at least helped me.

They have changed my protocol and need to go on a tablet on day 2 of my period till day 21,have a scan on day 19, then start injections again on day 2 of the next period. At last I know what is going on. Does anyone know about this protocol?

Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya sarah4eva- people who start ivf on day 2 of af are people who have iregular afs hun , where im always 28 days i start day 21 but some people are very iregular or dont have them at all they start on day 2 hun xx thats what i was told on my info day xx it gives them more controll on your cycle so when are you looking at starting hun??


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Zoie, I will try and give a call tomorrow if I get a spare 5 minutes at work. Would just be nice to know the referral has been done.

SJ x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all, 

Yipeeeeee,     I went in to Barts hospital today and collected my medications and filled in consent forms. I'm also on a different protocol now. I am gonna start down regging on day 2 of my period (hopefully next week). I am on a werid protocol called marvelon- cetrotide protocol. I am going to down regg with a contraception pill rather than buserelin. Will use the pill for 21 days, then have a baseline scan. Stop the pill on day 21, wait for 2- 3 days for a bleed then on day 2 of that bleed start stimming. Sounds confusing huh? on day 5 of stimming, i will then add an injection called cetrocide to stop ovulation (like buserelin). 

Can't wait for af to show up  

Sarah x


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all

Sorry not posted for a while.

J32 - thanks for message - sorry havent replied - too much going on - will do tomorrow when have some news.
Resiliant -  hope all going well with you
Sarah4ever - glad for your good news you are starting out soon
zoie - hope all going OK

Hope everyone else doing OK

It is my OTD tomorrow - absoloutely terrified. 
Clare


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all
Zoie, Sarah4Eva, woo hoo - its great news you have a date to start / starting your protocol.  
Clare01 - oh my god,             seems like ages but 2ww nearly over. Am praying for you,    

Been a bit of a rollercoaster, think I'm having cramps and ladies, am having so much wind, am having to walk downside of everyone I like!  Sleep has been a bit erratic (worry), but hey ho.  Clare01, I feel for you and really really want you to have a BFP.  love,hugs & good luck!  You are not alone.


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far.

Clare01 - what's the news? Am keeping everything crossed for you  
sarah4eva - am willing af to come for you teehee!!
Res12 - hope you're ok!!

Looks like I will not be having my tx at Barts afterall. I called Basildon and they told me I am to choose between 5 hospitals and one of them is Bourn Hall, which I'm going to go for. They have a great success rate, plus I'd rather drive there than keep getting the train up London. Will still stay on this thread though to keep up to date with all your news. Am still going to be waiting a while for my referral though. Basildon haven't even got my notes from the filing yet and I've got to go have a whole load of bloods done before they refer me, plus Gemma is on holiday for 2 weeks - all delaying everything. I think I'll be lucky to get a tx this year!  

Anyway have a good one everyone xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well, still cant believe it, but YES I got   this morning   . Am on   as you all can imagine!

Resiilant - I had convinced myself that I was going to get BFN due to cramps and other PMT symptons - so dont despair.
SarahJaye - glad you going ahead at Bourn Hall - it is meant to be great, and hopefully their success rate will rub off on you! - hope it is sooner than you think.
Everyone else - good luck with treatments......

I know it is early days, but still over the moon.

Clare x


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Clare01 - CONGRATULATIONS!!! OMG, its great, fantastic, wonderful news!    .  Am sooooo happy for you.    
SarahJayne - good luck with Born Hall, keep us updated.
Everyone - have a great day,


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Res 12 - thanks hun - will keep you posted. Have been chatting to a few ladies who have transferred there from Barts since its become an option, so maybe if anyone fancies trying elsewhere its something to consider??!! Hope you're ok and Embies are snuggling in well! xx 

Clare - Massive  , brilliant news. Love it when I hear of a BFP. I know it's early still but I have a really good feeling for you.

Hope all have enjoyed their weekend

SJ x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya

clare01 really happy for you hun xxx hope you have a nice and healthy 8 months xx

sarahjayne- glad you chose a clinic hun xx ive heard there is a waiting list at bourn so wouldnt be in my interest to transfer really as i start in july!! but hope you find it a good clinic and deff keep in touch xx

resilient- hows you hun??

j32- where are you hope you ok 

sarah4eva- hows you hun?

bellini- hope you ok hun x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Clare - HUGE CONGRATS on your BFP !  I'ts so great to hear of Barts girls getting lucky !!!

Hope everyone else is OK.  I had my scan at Barts the other week and am hoping to start DR'ing on my next AF - should be early July !

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya nix!!! wow you are cycling with me woohoo!!! i had scan today to check everything she said all was good and i deff ovulated as she could see the cyst it came out of!! so thats good to know, anyway now i just wait for july af which i hope to be around early july!! so i will d/r on day 21, do you do day 21 also hun did you get a letter to tell you all was ok with scan ??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Zoie,

Nope, no letter - just lots of conflicting info!  3 nurses, all telling me different things about when I can start IVF.  In the end I was told to email them when I get back from holiday at end of June and they will confirm it then. 

I have irregular cycles so I start stabbing on day 2. 

Let's hope our first cycle is our last for all the right reasons  

Nix. x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya nix woohoo you going on holiday anywhere nice??

make sure you do email them hun cause they will get busy quick xx ive had confirmatina and deff start on my next af but wont start d/r till about the 25th of july still not far though


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Clare- Congratulations on your BFP, thats is great news. Hope you have a healthy 8 months ahead 


Zoie- hiya, how r u? Hi there, I'm still waiting for af to show up, it is due end of the week. Right now i'm in bed with nausea.
I have been taking metformin 500mg a day for pcos for 12 days now. For the past 5 days I have been feeling very nauseous where I find it difficult to eat properly, the taste and smell of food makes me sick. I also got uti which started 3 days ago urgghhhhh 

Hope the rest are doing good. 

Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

sarah4eva- wow you going through the mills!! and theres me moaning and lazing around cause of af pain!!!  
try and do little and often with the food and drink hun xxx have you had this drug before cause if not then you might have to tell the docs hun xxx
hope af comes soon and then you can move on hun xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Feeling really low at the moment, started my period today (a proper one).  Have given up hope.  Feeling a bit crappy and emotional/disappointed.  Will do the preg test this weekend, but have given up cos this is what happened last IVF.  

Sarah4Eva, Zoie et all its great to hear your news.  Going to email Barts asap, to get back on the waiting list.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya alllxxx

resiliant so soz hun xxx   make sure you still do the test just in case xxx just to let you know hun youwont be able to haave another ivf untill 3 months time as thats what ive been waiting !!!! but it will come quick anyway!! wishing you all the best hun xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Res 12 - am so sorry, but like Zoie said still do the test as you can still get bleeds when pregnant. I feel for you though hun and hope you are ok. If the worst comes to the worst, here's towards the next cycle and this time I know it will be successful for you.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Sarah4eva - I had Metformin, it didn't make me nauseous though and surely you should be getting used to it by now. I would consult the quacks hun, just to make sure this is normal. Hope you feel better soon.

SJ xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Resiliant 12 - I am so so so sorry.   Life is so unfair - is it your OTD yet, ie are you sure?
I really feel for you - thinking of you, Clare x

Hi everyone else.
Nix 76 and Zoie - glad to hear you are starting soon
Sarah4eva - hope you feeling a bit better.

Hope everyone else doing ok
Clare


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all

Just checking in quickly. Sorry Iv'e been awol, just been very busy at work but have been popping on to check on everyone's progress. 

Resilient I am so very sorry.     It is heartbreaking. You're looking forward though and that's a good thing. Sending lots of     for next cycle. I hope you're being kind to yourself and doing something nice over the weekend. 

Nix, Zoie and Sarah4eva good luck with your cycles, seems like you might all be cycling together (I think). 

Clare01  - hope all is going well with the pregnancy hun. Any symptoms yet?

J32 xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls, sorry I have been quiet.

Well, AF is due any day now and since we've not had much BDing I am not holding out any hope.

I am really enjoying our new kitten - Millie.  She is the light of our lives and we can't believe how much fun and love a little furball can bring to a home.  She is 2 months and 2 weeks old now and is a little fatty (she's grown 3 times her own weight in 3 weeks!).  I can't upload new pics atm but when I can I will post one in my little avatar as she is beautiful.

Anyway, babydust and good luck everyone.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

It has been quiet on here for a little while.  So I thought maybe it was time for some good news.  My number has been called up.  I get my appointment for the nurses consultation to start my IVF.  So now I am just sitting around waiting for AF, haven't wanted it to appear this badly in the past 2 years. 

Hope you are all well.  

Suzia


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all, 

Suzia...woohooo i'm happy for you hun.   for af to show up. 

On my side AF finally arrived yesterday and today i have started rown regging.... I will be down regging for 21 long days.

Thank u all for the wishes, i am doing much better now, just got af cramps which is normal.

Sarah


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Sorry haven't been on for a while - been a busy week.

Bellini - glad you are enjoying your kitten. We have a cat - Mungo - we did have two, but one died from a really rare disease - he was only 1 it was heartbreaking, but glad we still have "the Mung" as we call him. I bet Millie is providing a lovely distraction for you from all this.

Sarah - hope you're DR-ing is not too horrible. I have all this to come and am not looking forward to that part. Are you on jabs or spray?

Suzia - congratulations, bet you are very excited and can't wait to start.

Enjoy your weekends everyone, we are off visiting both sets of folks this weekend, something I really enjoy actually and looking forward to breakfast with the outlaws followed by BBQ with my lot. Should be great.

Had my final consultation at Basildon today - saw pictures of my insides which has positively put me off my dinner - mind you not a bad thing as my BMI not good teehee!

Speak soon
SJ xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you ladies all doind OK, glad to see so many starting a new cycle soon.
Just to let you know, so far so good with pregnancy. I have enormous and sore boobs, and a really sore and bumpy **** from the gestone injections - dont mind at all now 

Scan on 2nd July - will give  you all an update then

Clare


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

SarahJayne- I am down regging with marvelon, a day 21 contraception pill. Hope you had a good look at your insides lol. 

Clare01- Nice to hear your news.....and good luck for your scan.   that all is fine. 

Currently I'm okay, i'm off my food though, can't seem to eat and it's very unlike me, still fell nauseaus at times....maybe it's due to pms...dunno really. I have lost 3 lbs this week woohoo....due to not eating properly. 

Sarah


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Been a bit quiet lately but have been reading everyone's posts.  Its good to hear all the good news, 

Sarah4Eva - wow, losing 3lbs is great, keep it up! but if you still feel nauseaus next week maybe you should go to doc, might be a tummy bug?
Clare01 - good to hear everythings good and the scan is on 2 July.  Feel really excited for you and keep us posted.  Keep well,  ps What are gestone injections, did Barts prescribe these for you? 
SarahJayne - fingers crossed for you!
Suzia - woo hoo, best of good luck to you babes!
Bellini - your kitten sounds so cute, I remember when my cat was that little.  Its amazing how quickly they grow.
J32 - how you doing? thanks for your post.
Niz & Zoie - hope all is well with you and you've started tx??
Been a bit depressed (only natural).  Went to lunch the other week with a lady who is 6 months preg which was hard cos I would have been about that now.  But on the bright side, Barts have responded to my email confirming BFN and say they will send me an appointment. Just sent them a reminder today (wouldn't want them to forget me eh?)  Last weekend went to Cotswold and Ludlow.  It was lovely to be out of London and get into the country.  The made icecream was to die for!  Recommend everyone go to Cotswold and Ludlow, food for the soul.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Resiliant12 said:


> Been a bit quiet lately but have been reading everyone's posts. Its good to hear all the good news,
> 
> Sarah4Eva - wow, losing 3lbs is great, keep it up! but if you still feel nauseaus next week maybe you should go to doc, might be a tummy bug?
> Clare01 - good to hear everythings good and the scan is on 2 July. Feel really excited for you and keep us posted. Keep well, ps What are gestone injections, did Barts prescribe these for you?
> ...


We went to Ludlow - it's great isn't it.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx
soz not been around much ive just been browseing mainly! 
not long for me now i should start around the 25th of july!! but am in the mean time trying naturally with clearblue monitor and it seems to be going well x

cam101 - not long for your scan woohoo kepp us updated hun xx
nix- you heard anything hun?? do you have a start date ?

hiya to rest of yous soz not done all pm but im on tea duty lol catch ya soon


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I am new to FF so please excuse me if i don't know all the abbreviations yet.

Well here is a little about me. I am 39 and my DP is 33. We have been together 5 years and trying to conceive for the last 3. Probably like most people i didn't realise that there was a problem until we had been trying for 18 months with no success. My GP was fantastic (he and his wife had also had fertility treatment) and he immediately referred us to the sub-fertility unit at Queens. To cut a long story short, I had an HSG (very painful) which showed a blocked right tube. My DP had SA which showed 'lazy' sperm. I then had 6 months of clomid treatment - none of which worked. They also discovered that i have mild endo. In April this year our consultant referred us to Bart's for IVF (he didn't want to waste any more time on other treatments due to my age). 

Well, we have our first appointment at Bart's next Wednesday (24th) and i am now quite nervous. I would really appreciate any advice or tips you ladies can give me as to what to expect on the day - and afterwards.  

Thank you
Mac


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya mac1 and welcome you are in the right place hun xx

when you go barts on the 24th you will have a scan and you husband will have to do a sperm test best to keep hes men in there for about 3 days which im sure you already know xx then also you will prob need to have blood tests but not everyone does depends on wether you have had bloods done before within 6 months they do hiv ,hepb and c ect!!! also hormones test which have to be done every 6 months x i hope this helps also you will see a lady who will talk to you about what they expect to have to do for you ie, ivf or icsi which if you have lazy sperm then you will prob need icsi xx 
after that apointment you will prob be put onto the waiting list which is about 3 months at the mo xx

hope this helps hun xx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Zoie
Thanks for replying so quickly.
I am just so nervous about Wednesday as i think i may only get one shot at ivf on the nhs due to my age. I just want to make sure that i have as much information as possible - forewarned is forearmed as they say!
Hope all is going well for you.
Mac


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Mac,

Just wanted to let you know that I'm under Barts too and I'm 39 in August, Miss Tozer told me you'll get funding right up to your 40th birthday.

Good luck with everything x


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Oznob

Thank you and good luck with everything to you too.
Unfortunately i am 40 in November so only 5 months to play with!
Hopefully I will get clarification tomorrow on what exactly we will be entitled to.

Mac x


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Mac1, I was told that if you are receiving treatment (or waiting for treatment) when you turn 40, you still qualify. I too was worried about the 40 age limit, but Barts said the above. For some reason I interpreted it to mean, even if you turn 40 and are on the waiting list then you will receive it. ie turning 40 is not an automatic cut off. When you go for your appointment ask Barts to clarify this, if you are worried. Good luck. [And if you let me know what they say that would be great].

Hope everyone is enjoying the fine weather!

All best.


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

HI Everyone,

Resiliant 12 - before i forget, gestone is the injection form of progesterone (i.e alternative to crinone gel / pessaries) - I used those last time and had horrible allergic reaction, hence on injections now. Not much fun though as they are intra muscular so have to use dirty great big green needles!

Thought I should add to the "40" debate - I too was told by Barts that once you are having treatment (including being on list) when you turn 40 then fine (Ms Tozer confirmed this). I turned 40 in between two cycles (March this year). 2nd cycle started no problem, but then Mr Sabatini (monstrous man) went ballistic when he saw my age, and basically said I wasnt entitiled. Barts went ahead as it was their fault as my treatment had been delayed by many months the year before. I heard from my counsellor that there are a lot of women in that boat - i.e. turning 40 due to Barts delays, and the position is they have to treat them. My advice is, keep a record of all your correspondence, and dates you were referred etc. 


good luck all
Clare 01


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All

Well we had our first meeting at Bart's today. As you may know there are lots of building work going on at the moment so it was a challenge even finding the building (add to that DP being less than amused at having to carry his sample on the tube in his pocket as they don't have any private rooms available!)

We also got conflicting views on the '40' issue.

In the morning we saw a nurse (for history etc) and she said that they recently had a meeting and had decided that as long as a woman was referred to Bart's before her 40th birthday then she would be entitled to all 3 free cycles. I obviously came out of that meeting very relieved and happy. Scan went ok, SA ok, height & weight ok, pub lunch in the sunshine - lovely!

In the afternoon we saw Dr Louisy (very nice lady). She said that only cycles started before i was 40 would be funded but any after i was 40 we would have to pay for ourselves. I told her what the nurse had said to us that morning and she said that there is an appeals procedure and they consider each case individually. I asked her what if we froze embryos. She thought that the freezing would be covered but the FET (if after i was 40) would not be - but she didn't seem completely sure! I came out of that meeting a bit disheartened. I think you are right though clare 01 - it is worth keeping a note of all dates etc just in case!

Anyway, we now have a 3 month wait to start ivf - and if its our only cycle then had better bloody work!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok - and enjoying this beautiful weather.
Mac x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Ladies

Hope you can help please. My referral went up to Barts 2 weeks ago and I was just wondering when I'm likely to hear.  I have been trying to call the clinic but noone seems to answer the phone 

Does anyone have a direct number or even an email address? I just want to find out what timescale I'm looking at. 

Thanks

Bellini


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

bellini - hun its normall around at least a month before you hear anything xx but otherwise best way to get hold of them is by email! i dont actually know what it is but have it somewhere!! so will dig it out hun xx dont panic that you havnt heard anything normally its about a month for a letter with apointment and that will be prob for the following month then after you apointment it will be 3 month wait xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just popping on briefly to wish everyone well. I know there's quite a few of you who have started or are starting treatment soon so wishing you all masses of good luck. 

Zoie (thanks for PM have PMed you back) and Nix76   

Clare01 hope everything is going well with pregnancy and you're getting enough symptoms for reassurance but not enough to make you feel really rough. 

Resilient, hope you're bearing up OK hun and glad to hear you had a nice few days away (I've looked up some places in Cotswalds now for a little break in July - you must tell me where you stayed). Try to keep positive for next cycle there are so so so many women on here who have had positive outcomes after having been left crushed by earlier negatives. You've obviously given yourself the name resillient for a reason. Sending you lots of      for next go. 

Sara4eva, hope treatment is going well so far. 

Belini: [email protected] or Kim Nevin on 0207 601 7540 I have found most useful.

Sorry no more personals for now as I have to help prepare for my nephew's birthday party.

Take care all,
J32  

/links


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiya

J32 thanks for your support. Are you keeing well?  We didn't stay in the cotswold, unfortunately, so can't recommend a place for you to stay.  Fell in love with Morton-in-marsh though, it was soooo beautiful.

Clare01, - hope you're feeling well, 
Sara4eva, hope the injections aren't too bad.
Zoie & Nix76 - no long now!

Hope y'all okay and enjoying our great british summer!!  I particularly enjoyed the hailstones on Saturday!!!  but the sun today was fab.  After two emails, and no follow up appointment, rang them on Friday, and spoke to a nurse, and she gave me a follow upappointment for mid-September!!!! After putting me on hold three times, the nurse came back on and said 7 July, but got an appointment through today for September!!! Am going to pop down tomorrow to clarify it.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all, 

mac1- I'm glad the meeting and the scan went well....also not sure about yours but I get 3 free cycles but only on fresh icsi's but have to self fund if we want a FET. At my follow up after my first failed cycle I also saw Dr Louisy she said I have good frosties but nhs didn't cover for fet, but I asked her if we could do a fresh cycle. She wasnt sure if I was abled to but then she went off to ask Ms Tozer who agreed on the fresh cycle. Hope your 3 months go quick. 

J32 My treatment is going okay apart from af few side effects....(nausea, diarrhea, back and tummy pain) apart from that i'm fine lol. Hope you had fun at your nephew's party. 

Resiliant....Are you getting nhs funding? I had to wait 3 months for my follow up but I wonder if we paid for a follow up (about £105) it might get the process quicker. September is too long to wait. I was going nuts waiting for 3 months, I wish I thought about paying for follow up sooner coz private patients get seen about 2 weeks after a BFN. I am not on injections. I am okay, I am down regging with marvelon contraception pill. Will start the injections during stimming. 

Zoie hope your well, Bellini hope they contact you soon.....and hi to the rest x


Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

sarah4eva - i was on the understanding you get 3 fresh cycles and then 3 fet !! but you have to pay to have the embies frozen! thats it , i asked the nurse when i went up there and she said yes! just pay foir the freezing thing,


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

When I first receive the letter stating what NHS covered it mentioned 3 cycles of ivf/icsi or 6 iui or 6 ovulation induction including tests etc.Then it mentions that it did not cover cystic fibrosis screening, embryo cryopreservation, Frozen embryo transfer and surgical sperm retrieval (i'm actually looking at my letter and writing these down) On my follow up, Dr Louisy said that I should have fet as I have 5 frosties left, and she said I would need to pay for it and she gave me a booklet of procedures and fees and I asked her if I coulod have a fresh cycle instead as at the moment I couldn't afford to pay for fet. She then left me and hubby in the room and went to ask Ms Tozer and was told she agreed for me to have a fresh cycle. Look at your first letter from Barts and on the page for nhs funded treatments it should state what you are intitled to.

I have paid £1100 for freezing and would need to pay for fet when needed. I have the price list but don't know where it is at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Evening Ladies  

Please my I join you.  I am due to begin treatment at Barts soon. We've got our first appointment on 21st July I'm excited but nervous at the same time.  We have had two icsis at Holly House and I have tried Clomid.  We have had two Ectopic pregnancies so this is our last go.
A lady at work got pregnant with twins first time at Barts so that has given me som real hope.  Does anyone have any idea when I might start treatment following my initial appointment.


love from 
Lindsey
xx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi

Sarah4Eva, I get three IVF attempts with my PCT, but I should also get 6 IUI attempts (but this was never discussed with me at Barts), was told it was IVF or nothing but this may change cos I got preg naturally this year.  Need to ask them.  Went to Barts today and it was confirmed my follow up appointment was mid sept.  Then I will be put on the waiting list, which could be between 3-5 months wait - this is ridiculous, is anyone else on this thread experience 7-8 months between their ivf treatment??!!! I am averaging 7-8 months between my ivf treatments?  if this normal  Also, I paid £1200 to freeze my frosties, half last year then half early this year (why they sent two invoice I do not know!)when did you pay for your FET?    
Zoie - different PCT pay for different stuff and it changes all the time eg East England boroughs now pay for Borne House.  
Claire01 - hows it going hun?  Wishing you so mucy


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all

Sarah4eva - i also had the letter which said i was eligible for up to 6 cycles of ovulation induction, up to 6 cycles of IUI and 3 cycles of IVF/ICSI. However, the condition is the funding criteria - one of which is the female must be aged 23-39 at the beginning of each cycle - hence i will only have time for one funded cycle before i am 40! On the price list i have it costs £1,200 for embryo freezing and £720 for FET.

Lindsey - good luck with your appointment in July. We had our initial appointment at Bart's last Wednesday and they told us it was a 3 month wait to start ivf. it seems like such a long time at the moment but i am hoping it will go quicker if i focus on other stuff. Someone on another thread suggested using the 3 months to ensure me and my DP were really fit and healthy before starting the process!

Resiliant12 - I'm afraid that i don't know what the average wait is between cycles but 7-8 months does seem like a really long time. Maybe it is worth paying £105 for a follow up appointment if it speeds it up a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and 'enjoying' this sweltering heat!!

Take care
Mac x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx

i have had 3 months of clomid and then had 3 iui and then got refered for ivf!! which at the time was only 1 go but its sionce changed!! and was told i could have 3 fresh ivf and 3 fet providing i payed for the freezing !! perhapes its cause i only had 3 iui and 3 clomid?? either way im looking at i wont need the other goes cause its going to work!!!! 

as for gap between ivf treatments it has to be minimum of 3 months to get body bak to normall thats why i cant start till my next af!! even though i didnt have ivf and was pregs its treated the same ! , i should start d/r around the 25th of july if af comes on time!!


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Resiliant- I had my follow up on the 28th of April, I would have started in May but because of the building work they were not doing ET in June so I had to wait to start in June so I can have ET in July. Th waiting list is not long at all. I did ask Dr Lousiy about the waiting list and she said it was only a few weeks (about 3 weeks I think). It should not take months. I also thought that after a follow up it will be months b4 starting but that is not the case. Just to put your mind at ease maybe you should email them and ask how long the waiting list is after a follow up. 

Lets hope the next tx is successful, I had a dream that I had a BFP and the number was high lol (wishful thinking)

Those who have time should start exercising, take pregnacare conception, folic acid, drink lots of water and healthy eating to try and make it more succesfull. Babydust to all of us 

       

Sarah x


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am really confused.
Sarah4eva, can you tell me, how long it was before you got a follow up appt, following your failed IVF, and the date of your follow up appointment, and when you anticipate the next ivf will commence.  I'd like to compare with anyone elses experiences cos I think I'm being shafted.  For me, I wait 8 months from my initial referral for my 1st ivf attempt (though they did 'lose' my file), I had my 1st ivf in aug/sept, then got a follow up appointment in dec (ie 3-4 months), then was put on the waiting for my next ivf, which took place in may/june.  After some chasing I've got my follow up appointment for Sept, then I have to go on the waiting list!  That in total is 7-8 months between each ivf attempt.  From what I am reading no-one else seems to be experiencing such long wait, so why me!!!

Good luck ladies


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Resiliant hun that doesn't soung right. I had my first icsi in Nov/Dec 08 then had a follow up 4 months later on April 28th 09. I then started again on the 1st of June 09 (just over a month wait after initial consultation) I was told that usually after an initial consultation I wouls start a couple of weeks after but coz of renovations I had to wait till beginning of June which was just over a month to wait from end of April. (Otherwise I would have started on my next bleed after the follow up) I think you should call and speak to someone or send a detailed email. Doesn't make sense why your follow up was in Dec and then you had tx in May/June (5 months wait  ) Tell them that some people are seen sooner so why is yours taking long. With Barts there is a lot of pushing around, I had to bug them both times in order for me to start. Good luck hun. Also have you inquired about paying for a follow up as it might speed things up. 

It is bad enough having to wait 4 months for the consultation, and waiting few more months to start would drive me mad.

Hope the rest are doing okay. I went out pictures with hubby today, watched a comedy (my favourite) I am still down regging and counting down the days till the scan but feel like they'll tell me I haven't downregged yet.....I really hope I have   . 
Has anyone taking marvelon as a contraception? I have had sore boobs since taking it, I can't even sleep on them. 

Roll on Tuesdayyyyy- Scan day woohooo


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know my good news - went for scan at barts today, and they confirmed i am 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant - due date 10th Feb, everything good so far.  Thanks for all your good wishes - I am just praying that everything progresses OK. My son Luke was still born on 3rd Feb so a  bit nervous about the date, but I guess that is silly really. I feel kind of sad not to be going back to barts now (never thought I would say that!).

Lins - welcome and good luck with your treatment
Zoie - All the luck in the world to you with your next cycle - will be thinking of you and lots of  
Sarah4eva - good luck with your scan - I did the down regging on Marvelon this time round too - yes sore boobs, but not half as sore as they are now! 
J32 -  Have a great  break in cotswolds, and hope your next cycle is soon - will PM you x
Resiliant12 - Sounds to me that they are giving you a bit of a runaround. I waited forever for 1st cycle (8 or 9 months and stories of lost file etc), and wrote a long letter threatening legal action in the end - it soon shook them up, suddenly i was at top of the list, and for second cycle waited only 3 months - think it is time for you to get tough with them. 

those of you who have already had treatment at barts will know agatha on reception - lovely largeish black woman - super friendly and efficient. I went in today with a cake and a card for her only to be told they have got rid of her! I cannot believe they have got rid of the one person who seemed to make that place run! I shall be writing in to voice my concerns, but thought others would want to know.

Take care all, and keep cool in the heat

Clare


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

Sorry have been AWOL, but been lurking and reading all your news!

Clare01 - HUGE CONGRATS!!  So happy for you hun.  Can't believe they've got rid of Agatha - she was lovely!!

Anyone know if the clinic is up and running again yet ?  Emailed them the other day but haven't heard back yet and my AF is due any day and I want to start DR'ing on this cycle, but can't until I have heard back from Barts.  Grrr.....

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

clare01 thats brill news hun xx dont panic about the past hun enjoy every moment xxx 

nix- my af is due on the 5th and i start d/r on day 21 !! so we could be cycling together hun woohoo !! i find email always the best as for the clinic yeah thats still running it was just the first 3 weeks of june the lab was closed it should be open now xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on your BFP Claire!!!!

I left a message with Kim and I haven't heard.  Is this the service I'm going to expect from Barts? If so, I wonder if I can change cos I'm not a v patient person.  I've been calling almost daily for almost 2 weeks and have only spoken to 1 person who just transferred my call to a dead line!

Grrrr


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Clare- congrats hun thats great news, and yes Agatha was nice, what a shame. Oooh 10th of Feb is my b'day  

Nix- I hope they contact you soon, and yes email is the best way to reach them. Maybe you could call and speak to the receptionist and tell them that you will start af soon and need to speak to a nurse now as you don't have your meds yet. That's what I did, I said that I am meant to start now, even though I wasn't but that way you speak 2 a nurse quicker. f they say i'll get the nurse to call back just say that you have already tried to contact them via email and ask them to check if anyone is nurse is free now, if not tell them u'll call back. You have to be bold to get through to these guys. I confused every1 until the nurse said okay you can start now lol. But hopefully they should contact you soon. I tried it all. 

Zoie- hope your af arrives on time hun. 

Bellini- you do need to be patient with these people. However, like me i am not patient at all so I just bug them and confuse them. I have found email as the easiest way to communicate. When I talk to the nurses over the phone , they seem like they don't want to listen. When I had started down regging, I had a problem so I phoned the nurses, the receptionist passed the phone to the nurse and she just said yes how can I help, I started explaining what was wrong but she wasn't paying attention she just said 'you can't start till we call u, and we'l call you when we r ready ok? bye' and she hung up. She didn't even listen to the fact that I had already started. But when you email them atleast they get to READ and reply.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

ARRGHGHGHGHGHGH !!!!!!!!!!!

What numbers do you girls have for Barts ?  

I have been trying constantly now for 3 days to get through to them - the phone just rings and rings.  The main switchboard says that they are all agency staff in the clinic now at that they just don't answer the phone !!!  Have also sent many emails and am getting no response!

Have even given up on this cycle as I am on CD1 and can't speak to anyone, so would just be happy to get the go ahead for next month !

Am getting more and more angry by the minute with bloody Barts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

That's crap! I was there this morning and they do seem to be in a bit of a shambles!
Have you tried emailing them?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, just thought i'd pop on and say hi.  I am about to start IVF at Barts.  I have had 3 IUI's with Gonal F and all failed, so after much waiting and calling and ranting, we are due to start this month.  

I hve had loads of trouble trying to contact the nurses and find the best way is to email them, they have usually replied in a couple of days.  Anyway hi to everyone xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Nix- I have these numbers 02076017176, 02076018515, 02076017675.

Maybe you could try emailing the nurses individually, try emailing Leona and Catherine they usually gets back to me really quick. [email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (main email address)

Good luck

Jess, welcome to St Barts where only the strong survives lol. I wish you the best of luck for your ivf. Do you have your dates yet?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI no dont have dates yet, will find out on 15th when we go for consultation day or something, and get prescription the same day.  Actually does anyone know what this day involves. We were just emailed to say attend and we will get medication.  

I have also emailed both Leona and catherine who have both got back to me.  I did originally phoned Pals (patient advice and liason service) through barts main switchboard, and said they must put me through before i complain, they put me through so worth a try xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

I understand everyones frustration with Bart's, spent all week with emails and phone calls (where no one answers), finnaly got a reponse from email yesterday so we are starting the consultation next Wednesday.  I can't wait.  I hope things start to get better from now.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Congrats Clare, hope we are all joining you soon. 

Suzi


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, just another question, if we are nhs funded for IVF do we have to pay for the prescription for the medication.  And do we get the prescription from the local chemist or do they give you the drugs we need.  Sorry for all the questions, but we are just wondering what the consultaion day involves xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Jess4Zac,

We are at the same stage as you.  The letter states that if it is NHS funded we pay the normal NHS rate for prescriptions, which is 7.10 and there will be 4 prescriptions, so it will be 7.10 x 4.  I think we get them from their pharmacy that same day, but not exactly sure.  I'm sure someone on here will know.

Good luck, we may see each other around Barts, we seem to be at the same time.

Suzia


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies, you do pay prescription charges only (i think 7.10) however the medications vary some people are given more than others so the total price will be different for everyone. If anyone is receiving benefits then the medications will be free, just bring proof. I'm on job seekers at the moment so mine was free, and yes you will get them on the same day at the hospital pharmacy.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi thanks for the info on prescriptions, we never paid fo drugs for IUI, i dunno why, never mind.  

Suzia is this your first IVF? have you had anyother treatment?  May see you at Barts then for the next stage of our journey xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

This will be my first IVF, only tried clomid before with no sucess.  Been trying 2 years, first year was just us on our own, the last year has been waiting for Dr. to decide what to do.  They tell me there is no reason why we can't get pregnant, we just can't, so we are hoping for sucess with IVF.  So we are very excited to get started.  Any advice from others would be greatly appreciated.  Been doing accupuncture for the last 6 weeks to get ready and have really enjoyed it.  

Hope you are all doing well.  I'll keep you updated.

Suzia


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Suzia i reckon we will be cycle buddies together then, we are same as you, no reason why havent fallen, just cant.  Its more frustrating with being unexplained i think.  Good luck with it all, and see you maybe at Barts xx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just popped in to say hi,  been AWOL in France, am rolling after eating so many pastries!
Been mad lately trying to enjoy the sun, but have been reading the thread.  
Welcome to all the new Barts members!  persistence pays off in Barts.
Clare01 - thrilled that your scan went well!  keep up the good work! Happy warm vibes to you!  
Sarah4Eva & Clare01, thanks for your comments,  and letting me about your timescale.  DH sent an email to Miss Tozer and cc Francesca Hopwood last Wed (we saw them in April 20), asking why we have to go on the waiting list after our appt in Sept considering they both in April said I would have my 3rd IVF in October but no response so far.  DH sent a reminder yesterday and said if we did not receive a response we would escalate it.  So, do I go down the Complaints route where the internal complaints dept always find in favour of the hospital?  do I write to my MP (who does very little for his money?), any advice ladies?  what can I do ?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

resiliant you should just go up there hun the new staff are really nice but are kinda learning the rolls !! i was there today and they were helpfull but are running abit behind ! and they did admit to me that it would be best to get back in contact with them as at the mo things are up in the air xx hope this helps hun xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- you was at Barts today? so was I for my baseline scan. My appointment was at 11.20am and the room was full. Luckily it took 30 mins to be seen. 

Resiliant- you're welcome hun, maybe you should wait to here from them first.

As for me I went for my baseline scan and all is well, taking my last tablet on Thursday then need to wait for a bleed to I could start stimming.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

sarah4eva omg!!! the room was so full when i was there aswell!! they were running behind aswell but i cant complain cause i didnt have a appointment i went up to get blood test and more needles ect should be going back up in about 2 weeks to collect drugs and get actual schedule thing!! im on day 3 of af today and start d/r on the day 21 so thats the 26th of july! perhapes you might be cycling with me?? i might have left by the time you got there as i cant remember when we left lol what do you look like and was wearing might have seen you? i was wearing blue jeans grey pumps and top was a off shoulder beige colour with beaded flowers ! hair was up with a big black plastic head band on front of head lol


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

It was very busy at Barts yesterday, think that maybe we were all there.  Got my drugs now and start down regging next Friday so can't wait.  Is there any advise out there for a first time IVF.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- I dont think I saw you. I am about 5'3, was wearing a black and white knee length dress/top with black leggins and boots. I don't think we'll be cycling together, by the 26th of July I would have had my EC. 

Suzia- Advice is healthy eating, exercise, take folic acid daily, stay away from smoke and alcohol. While stimming drink milk to improve egg quality and lots of water to reduce chance of over stimulating. On the 2 week wait eat brazil nuts (5 nuts a day)and drink fresh pineapple juice about a glass a day, as they contain selenium which helps aid implantation. (avoid eating pineapples as it causes contractions) and no dieting.

Resiliant, how are you? did you get a reply yet?

Jess4Zak, Oznob, Nix, and anyone i've missed hope you are all doing well. 

I had my last marvelon pill today so I am waiting for af to arrive so I could start stimming, I can't believe i'm nearly there. I'm getting quite nervous as the people on my thread june/july are not doing very well.....quite a few bfn's. Tx is really difficult, I also left my job as they weren't able to give me the days off for my appointments. So now I'm thinking that all my mind is on ttc. If it fails this time then I have to just wait for the next go and so on. I have no other life and can't make plans. Sorry for the negativity guys but just feel down with everyone's bfn's. Let's hope we change that luck with St Barts IVFers. May we all get our deserving BFP's


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope all is well, well we went to the information session on wednesday, and yes very busy.  

It was not a good day though coz as agin Barts have messed us about.  Left home at 5 am, to get to Barts on time, and arrived and they were running late. 

We were told by Liz Latarche that we would be starting our treatment this month and it was a case of going to info session and getting drugs.  Well where do i start, spoke to another couple who were not happy as they have waited since middle may for this appointment, i had to tell em how lucky they were to be seen so soon, as we have been waiting since Feb!!  

Anyway the nurse talked about the medications and gave us all our schedules.  Ours was blank and i thought they had just given us the wrong piece of paper. So at end of session when they asked if any questions.  I said they went through all the medications that people are on but none of the medications on our list was mentioned.  So she said she would go through it with us at the end.  So then I asked why our schedule was blank, to which she replied that we hadnt been scheduled as they didnt know when my period had come.  I was very annoyed about this as i had emailed them from beginning of May, until the day before to check it was all ok, and they have had my day 1 date four times, twice Liz had it and the other times it was another nurse.  They said that nothing could be done and we couldnt start until next period and then to ring them when it arrived.

We were then told to get our medication and go home, as nothing more they could do for us until next period.  So we went and paid for the medication and came home in floods of tears.  Its a four and a half journey each way for us, and i was just inconsolable all the way home.  It has taken all my strength to get to Barts for that information day as I have felt so scared about it finally started but also very pleased to finally get somewhere.  And this was a huge blow to us, when it was their mistake. 

I tried to contact Liz Latarche yesterday and was told she had resigned!! So i contacted the original nurse who I had spoken to and asked her why and how she messed us about again.  But all she could say was it was out of her hands.  So we now have more waiting.  I am so upset with Barts for this as it has been hell of a fortnight waiting to go for that appointment as i was really scared and now we have to wait again.  No one has gone through all this medication we have, and all I know is start down regging on day 2 of period.  I am beside myself after what they have done to us, especially after other people are starting and they havent been waiting anywhere near as long as us.

I am sorry that all i seem ti do is post me posts on here, but i have no one else to talk to xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jess,

Sorry they have messed you around so much hun.  I was due to start DR'ing last week, but had been told previously that I needed to check with them before I begun.  My cycles are very irregular so will start injecting in CD2.  I tried solidly for 3 days to get in touch with them by phone and email.  When they finally got back to me it was too late and I have another month to wait !!

I was told by their main switchboard that the clinic is currently being manned by agency staff and that it's even more chaotic than normal (which I never thought possible!).  Only hope is that by the time our turn comes around they MIGHT have sorted themselves out a bit.

Am here if you want to rant hun.  

Nix.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Jess,

I'm so sorry Barts have done this to you, I really feel for you. If you need to talk or off load I'm always here. Completely understand your frustration with them as they have mucked me around too, cancelled my last cycle without checking with the consultant first.... a long story I won't bore you with.   hope you get things sorted very soon.

Hi everyone else, hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread!! Is it ok if I join in too?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Nix and Oz

I cant get any worse can it, so it will only get better.  

We'll be on the down reg bout the same sorta time Nix then, so hopefully all our bad luck will be used up and it will be a good result for us both, thank you xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI Jess4zak,

Think I met you on Wednesday, we chatted in the lift after we had to go back to the clinic to get the correct forms cause we got the wrong ones.  I am really sorry you are having a tough time and there is nothing to say to make it better, we all understand that.  I hope you are feeling better now.  I know how long a month wait can feel.  Have a friend at Barts at well doing IUI and they keep putting her off as well.  She has been waiting 5 years after being messed about at Southend and been at Bart's for about a year now.  If you ever need to rant feel free to let me know.  Where are you traveling from?

I can only say what others have told me, in the end it will all be worth it.  Being patient is a very hard thing and I have been learning it the hard way.  Here's to hoping that things will get better.  You have the drugs now so hopefully you will start next month and we may be seeing you again.

Suzia


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi suzia, I wondered if anyone there is on this site, I know when i spoke to you on here last you said you were going.  We travel from near Gt Yarmouth in Norfolk.

We are feeling ok now, just the shock of another let down really.  I just hope they dont let us down again.  Hope to start in 14 days when period comes, good luck with it all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there my name is kitten I have just had my third IUI failed and been referred back to basildon hospital I no the letter is in the post for my office appointment to tell me whats going to happen next and I was just wondering does anyone no How long the wait normally is you probably have been asked this many times but there is so many pages and I get a head ache reading to much on computer   so can anyone help.

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kitten,

I think I waited about 3 months to get my initial appointment with Barts once my referral had been received by them.

Top tip would be to keep on at them all - your current hospital to chase the referral letter and then at Barts to confirm it's been received and then to chase your appointment letter.  Their admin is a bit crazy (to say the least!), but harrassment does pay off !!  

Good luck,

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Nix76 I will do I'm good at harassing you don't get anywhere sitting back and waiting so I should be joining you all soon.
Hope your jabs are ok  .

Is there any good hotels near the hospital because I think you may have early appointments some times is this correct?


Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Kitten and welcome, I'm sure there are hotels but I am not aware of any. Maybe you could check online. 

Hope the rest are okay, pretty quiet on here now. Finally af has arrived so tomorrow I start stimming wooohoo. I meailed Barts to make an appointment for a day 6 scan which will be Sunday, I don't even know if they are open then. When I went for my baseline scan, the nurse did mention that incase no one gets back to me to book an appointment then I should just go in on day 6. They know thmselves and how disorganised they are. She told me to email as I might not get a reply over the phone (what a messed up clinic). 

I hope they just mess things up with admin duties and not with eggs or sperms in the lab, as I have read of other hospitals in London who were not organised and mixed wrong sperms with eggs. One white couple had a mixed race baby. Three couples' embryos got destroyed before transfer as they were wrongly mixed and so many others. It is scary to see a practice that is not run well. You also wonder what else they do wrong that you don't know about.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there 

Hi Sarah4eva  
a friend at work said that Bart's was the best she did not succeed in IVF after 3 try's but all I seem to see bad things about Bart's getting worried I don't no if I will be sent there I might have to go nuffield in brentwood as I am so close and under the age of 35.

How is everyone on here.

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well.. my appointment is through - 11th August.

Hubs has the letter at home so I haven't read it yet.  I am guessing though that means IVF could be November time?

Oooofffff scared!!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx

well im not happy with barts at all!!! 
i went up on the 7th for blood test and was told to ring for results following week as they prob wont get back to me cause admin probs!! so i rang lady then asked if my mobile was the right one on the screen but it wasnt!! so she said that the nurse would ring me in 24hours and what a surprise they didnt or even get back to me through email so gonna try again tomoz!! if i cant get through im gonna go up there as i need my drugs !!! 

kitten- dont go nuffield brentwood hun they have the lowest sucess rate ever!!!! if anything go bourn hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Thanks Zoie don't no if I have a choise as its NHS so just hope for the best.

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

has anyone tried the Bowen technique?

My friend from another forum just got her BFP after 4 years (naturally although she was on the IVF list due to start in a couple of months). The only thing she changed was having bowen.

I have just booked me and hubs in to a guy in Hockley. It's £60 for the first session (for both of us) and £50 for the following sessions for us both.

At the end of the day I'm now willing to try anything.

http://www.kevin4bowen.co.uk/index.html

/links


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

Got my appointment next Tuesday it will be our third go but my first at Barts, got mixed emotions excited but scared at the same time.  Barts appear to be disorganised which is a real worry.  Does anyone know whether they do the HSG test at the first appointment, and it twice and I really don't fancy it again.  If my appointment is on Tuesday does anybody have any idea when I might start treatment?  I was thinking November time would that seem right.

Good Luck to all

Lins
xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi - Wow, just read the recent threads, Barts Admin seems to be getting worse.  I feel like going down and offering my time to sort them out!  
Lins, not sure if you do a HSG test at Barts, we only had blood test.
Bellini-I tried Bowen for my back problems, and its like a mix of spiritual/massage.  Not sure if it helped my back but relaxing all the same.
Kitten80-all the PCTS in East England can get a referral to Born Hall, so if you do live in East England eg Essex, you may be eligible on NHS for treatment at Born Hall.  Good luck.
Zoie - good luck with Barts & getting the drugs to start stimming, what a complete shambles!  Here's hoping you start stimming next week  
Sarah4Eva - how are you?  keep well
Clare01 - how are you hun?  thinking of you.
Well, on my side, got a new appointment from Barts - July 28th!, DH sent the email (to Amanda and Francesca) to the main fertilitynurses email and got a response.  Also Amanda Tozer said she'd put me on the waiting list now!  Feel really happy but not sure if the rollercoaster of emotions Barts Admin elicits is good!  Happy rain showers!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls 
just to let you know barts got in contact with me in the end lol
blood tests done on day 2 of af came back as-
FSH- 7.3 roughly cant remeber now lol
LH- 3.2 roughly again lol
E2- 75

they are abit higher then before but all ok still she said prob just cause of my mc afew months ago!! 

resiliant- im up at barts on the 26th!! picking up drugs and schedule woohoo!! so im deff starting on the 26th ,hope you start soon hun


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm very new to FF and not very good at online forums! Hope it's okay if I join you all..... 

After weeks of trying to get through to ST Barts after the norwich clinic closed I finally started my first cycle of IVF in June. 

Now on day 6 of my Gonal F injections and feeling really really tired out and a bit tender, scared as have a history of PCOS. Also could really really do with some advice if there is anyone who could help? Injections have been going okay until two evenings ago when got a spot of blood when needle came out. I know this is a very small, insignificant thing but feeling so alone and vunerable, is this normal? My tummy is very bruised now and this morning same thing happened but with Buserilin injection. Do I just need to start with my leg? Had to start new Gonal pen as there was a spot of blood inside, now nervous in case same thing happens tonight   Feel a bit silly for posting this query as sure it is nothing. Am I doing something wrong? Practised at the clinic with a nurse on Tuesday and don't think am doing anything differently ....

Also was due to go tomorrow but they cancelled scan and am going again on Wednesday. Now nervous in case I do react badly..... 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- Hiya hun, today is day 6 of stimming for me too with gonal-f. Funny thing is I also messed up my injection and had blood in the pen so I am today going to use a new one. Don't worry it doesn't happen often even though I'm abit nervous for today's injection, my last treatment it neva happened to me. I also have pcos but don't worry they do keep an eye on us with scans and sometimes blood tests. I am on a low dose of 112.5. What does are you on?. Just make sure you drink lots of water to reduce the risk of over stimulating. Also, drink milk it's good for the follies. You can continue on your tummy but just use a different spot. My last tx I was very bruised but I think I'm getting better at this  

It's normal to feel lonely hun it's just all the drugs. Come on here as much as you can we'll make you feel better x

As for me I've just come back from my day 6 follie scan, at the moment on my right ovary I have 1 x 10mm and many smalls and the left ovary I have 1 x 10mm, 2 x 11mm, 1 x 12mm, 1 x 14mm and many smalls. Got another scan in 2 days so hope the right ovary works harder.


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Sarah09 

Thank you for your reply, great to know there is someone else there with the same things happening, it's so lonely doing everything yourself at home and I always forget the things I want to ask when I'm actually at St Barts, I'm usually v. nervous then..

I'm not going for a scan till Wednesday morning, and I've been put on 225 dose, I did ask about the PCOS last time (which was last Tuesday), and the doctor at the scan said "oh have you had cysts before?" (I know it's all in my records). I didn't want to fuss as I was scared it might affect the treatment, but I am quite scared of over reacting. Although I am much smaller than I was when I had bad PCOS which I'm sure will help, and I get periods now, which I didn't before... Still get other awful side effects though. I am drinking lots of water mainly because it's been mentioned by other people on here, but I'm quite nervous of any swollen feelings in case it's the start of something. I reacted quite bad to Clomid in the past but not sure it's the same at all. I'm sure if I was going to react badly it would have started by now. I just feel tired and *hungry all the time*, not good when I'm trying, as always, to watch my weight!!

Am looking forward to finding out how it's all going this Wednesday. At my scan last Tuesday I had 4 smalls in each ovary, will that change once I started the Gonal f or will it just develop those follicles? I feel very ignorant of all this still.

After being so nervous I had no blood yesterday or today, was very relieved! Thank you though, was good to know it didn't just happen to me .....

M


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- New follies will grow, aswell as the ones you already saw. I am only on 112.5 gonal-f coz of pcos. I'm also going in o Wednesday morning. How many days of stimming will it be? For me it would be day 8 and according to my schedule I only stimm for the 8 days but not sure i'll be ready with such a low dose. 

These are the results of my last treatment.
On day 7 of stimming with gonal-f
1 x 11mm
5 x10mm

On day 11 of stimming with gonal-f
1 x 18mm
2 x 16mm
1 x 15mm
8 x 14mm
10 x 13mm
6 x 12mm
1 x 11mm
5 x 10mm
9 x 5mm

I had lots of follies coz of pcos as we respond more to medications so beware what you'll se on Wednesday lol. I just thought I'll show you how mine was the last time to give you a rough idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

Well I had my appointment on Tuesday, all went well, although I felt it was all very rushed.  Had a scan, spoke to nurse, and MArk SA.  Shoule start in 6 - 8 weeks. excited but scared

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I have my appointment on the 3rd august so should be there soon.

Lins your not so far from me really   hope it all go's well for you.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone..i hope its ok to join the thread   
ive been refured to barts 3 days ago i was just wondering when to expect my appointmant
and also i was wondering is it possibal i will have ivf or would i go straight to iui i have pcos
thanks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello clomid was you at basildon hospital as you are from grays?

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi kitten80...yes hun i was at basildon and am from grays   i think we may of spoke on the basildon thread!!!  how are you??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy I have my appointment with DR halloob on the 3rd august so probably be up to barts which I think is the closest apart from nuffield which is not on IVF list.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80..wear did you have iui i dont understand why you are back at basildon hospital


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had IUI at the nuffield in Brentwood  all 3 failed   so they referred me back to gemma and DR halloob to tell me whats next because NHS has changed I could have 3 more IUI or straight to IVF but as I had a ectopic and IUI has not worked I think they probably send me to Have IVF   it works.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...oh right i didnt think you could go nuffield!!! or is it because the nhs has changed  i got a letter sent through and i had to pick a hosp there were 5 to chose from...and nuffield was not 1 of them...so picked barts wot do you think barts will do with me iui or ivf ive had 4 rounds of clomid and 4 rounds of letrozole they did make me ov but i got cysts on both meds...as i have pcos gemma did say they may go straight for ivf because i would probley over stym on iui.xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80 wear in essex are you hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in brentwood 

I think they probably IVF for you hun as me shame wont be there together as you have already had your letter   would have been nice.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80..to be honest you probley wont be far behind me...cos you go to haloob on 3 aug and as long as you have had all your tests and they are up to date then you will be refured straight away oh and you dont smoke and bmi is under 30...im sure we will meet up there...ive already thought when i go in i will shout any 1 on fertility frinds    im cu..


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I shall see you there then lol

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls just wanted to let you know i picked up my drugs today and my shedule !! so its all go on the 26th!! aka sunday lol 
welcome newbies xxx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

it's really good to know that there are others going through all this too!

Sarah09 - Thanks for the message about the follicles, I was being scanned today too (I've been following your diary - it's really helped me, thanks you). On Wednesday they said I would probably have the EC today then I had a call after the meeting to say would probably be Monday. I went today and had over 20 so had to have a blood test to see if the levels were too high to do the EC on Monday, horrible. But everything is okay so I've got my trigger Saturday night. I'm not sure how big the follicles are as I can never remember after the scans, I get nervous when I'm being scanned as it reminds me of the ectopics and I tend to block everything out. I am excited about Monday but also very scared... and felt very emotional when I got home as I realised how difficult it's going to be to cope during those two weeks waiting. I feel so lucky to have my miracle son (I know I'm very lucky), but I desperately want to give my DH a child of his own and I feel like I'm running out of time (I've just turned 3.

Feeling a bit emotional tonight, think it's all these hormones!

Am so nervous in case I mess up the trigger which is really silly I know.

M


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1 oh my god we are having egg collection on the same day. I take my trigger on Saturday and ec on Monday at 8.30am. I might see you there hun! I hope we both have successful collection and   we have healthy eggs in them follies. Yeah these drugs do make us emotional, my stomach feels so heavy and my ovaries hurt. It's the drugs hun that are driving us mad lol. Did you watch that programme on channel 4 on world's oldest mums....after watching that you will feel young lol. A woman at 67 conceive through treatment so u can too. You WILL have that baby(s) for you and ur hubby. 

Zoie- glad to see everything is ready and you have your schedule, good luck huni.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I hope someone can help me....

I had ICSI at Barts earlier this year - got BFP in April, but sdal had m/c 6 weeks earlier.  

I have my follow up appointment on 30th July and I was just wondering how long it normally is after follow up before you can get going on that second cycle.  I'm guessing they will want me to have 2 or 3 normal AF before getting going.  But do you go back on the waiting list again or what?  I'm a bit anxious as, after fighting for my treatment on NHS for two years, I'm now 39 and so getting on a bit!!!

Good luck with your treatment everyone!

Love

Sezy


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Sezy sorry about you MC...

I started treatment a month after my follow up. The dr I had a follow up with said they will put me on a waiting list but it's not a long one like the first one of about 3 months, it's a short waiting list of about 3 weeks just to organise the treatmnent and schedule you before they contact you. So not too long hun, good luck for your next cycle hope u have a healthy BFP.

Sarah


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Sarah09

Did my trigger at 11 30. My EC is at 11 30 on Monday   was so nervous I would mess it up and still worrying that it didn't all go in okay as there was a drop of liquid already on the needle when I went to put it in. Found this one difficult too, it didn't want to go in at first, think I was so nervous about messing it up that I didn't press hard enough  . I know I'm worrying about nothing and becoming completely obsessed! Am still very swollen today but feeling different to yesterday.... I'm excited about Monday but also scared in case everything doesn't go to plan!

Can't believe we have been doing everything on the same days. I wonder whether we were there on the same info session? We went on Wednesday 24 June. I think all your appoints have been on the same day as mine just earlier!!  

Thanks for your kind words, really appreciate it. Very very good luck for Monday morning. I'm off to stay with relatives tomorrow so it's easier to get into London on Monday, we don't want to risk being late ... 

Min


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- My EC is at 8.30am so i'll be leaving when u come in. Good luck for your EC, I hope you get some lovely healthy eggs. Let us know what happens when you get back.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx
min1 and sarah09 goodluck for ec on monday xxx
i took my first d/r jab this morning was reallyu good didnt feel it go in just stung abit after which i expected as had it before!! 
can i ask a question! i start d/r on day 21 of af when should i get a bleed from the d/r?? see i didnt get that far before so dont have a clue!!!  i have my scan on the 11th of august aswell then should start stimming!!  
nix hope you ok hun xxx
sezy/kitten hope all ok xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Mini, sarah good luck for EC  

Morning everyone how you all doing.

Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all

Just letting you know that i've had my egg collection. They retrieved 9 eggs. I was a little disappointed about the number as last time I had 19 but the nurse reassured me that 9 is a good number and less eggs mean better quality. I really hope it's true. I'm now eagerly awaiting tomorrow's phone call to see how many fertilised. 

Min1- how did it go hun, hope all is well. 


Sarah


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

goodluck sarah09 xxx its quality not quanty hun so sounds good xxx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone
Thanks zoie, kitten and Sarah for the messages   

Am very pleased today is over! I was really scared and hoping I would just go to sleep but I didn't... It's very strange because I remember some things clearly and other bits not as well but I wasn't expecting it to hurt so much after, and I really didn't expect to bleed. The nurse had to reassure me over and over again that that bit was normal, I am ashamed that I am such a wuss... And they had lots of probs getting the needle in at the start (that always happens to me ) and I had my collection at about 12 but couldn't leave till 4 because my blood pressure was so low so I needed extra oxygen. Feel bit better now, just like bad period pain, really hope that it is normal. 

I got 14 eggs so feel very lucky though. Sarah - sorry you are disappointed but 9 is good isn't it? I'm sure it will be lucky for you and it will probably stop you getting so poorly this time and that's great. They told me there is less chance of a bad reaction with under 18 eggs. Just hope they fertilise okay, I have everything crossed!!! Very good luck for tomorrow Sarah  

Zoie - I had a period about the same time of the month as usual which was 6 days after I started buserilin, not sure if that helps ...My periods are a bit all over the place though. 

Min


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Sarah 9 sounds brill so dont worry sweete good luck

Min wow 14 thats alot good luck to you to

hi zoie how's you

I'm waiting for my appiontment for monday its getting closer yay I get exsited when things start happening.

Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

I just had the call, out of the 9 eggs they injected 8 and *7 eggs * have fertilised woohoo       I have been provisionally booked for ET on Thursday but will call me then to tell me whether they can go to blast.

Min1- hope you get your good news 

Thanks all for the good wishes. 
Sarahx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello well done Sarah     What time do you think you will have to be there?


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone

Well I had my call at 11 30   ... 10 out of my 14 eggs fertilised   we are very very pleased! 

Sarah - well done excellent news!!  

We are booked in for 10 on Thursday, quite suprised it's not tomorrow but I think it's better to wait an extra day?? Wish I could remember what they said on the info day now!

Min


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1-    well done hun, great news. Hope they divide nicely for you. Otherwise how are you feeling after ec? I have a sore tummy and can't sit for long need to lay down. 

Kitten- My appointment is at 10.20am but told to go in at 10am.


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Sarah - Still feeling sore but not at all like yesterday. I'm having to lie down lots too in between drinking a lot of water! I'm going in for 10 on Thursday, they've told me to get there at 9 45   might see you there  

I have a bit of a dilema now   Not sure what to do! My dad has taken my DS to Italy so we could do the EC without worrying about childcare. I had arranged to go out Monday. I really wasn't expecting to get on so well (was sure I would over react to stim injects and have to wait for ET) My parents won't mind if I don't get there but my DS will (he is mildly autistic and doesn't like change in routines)   I don't think flying would do me any harm but have read bad things about getting overheated and not sure what to do.... My DH thinks I would be better with my family than on my own when he is back at work... I really feel torn as I don't want to risk anything... 

Min


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck ladies (sorry lurking atm!)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Mini I'm not sure see when I was having IUI I asked the nurse if I could fly just after and she said no I wouldnt so I'm not sure  .

Kitten


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks kitten - that's my gut feeling too, I really don't want to reduce my chances, I'm so pleased to get this far!!

Bellini - hi and thanks for the good luck  

Min


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min- I'm not sure if flying will cause harm but personally I wouldn't. Maybe you could ask the nurses on ff.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarah09 and Min1 - congratulations on your EC and good luck with the ET!  
Zoie - hope your injections are going well, fingers x'd 4 u.
Hi to everyone else!
Yesterday had my followup meeting, 1.1hrs wait & no apology.  DH says it was tick boxing on Barts part.  Don't care as long as we have ivf in Oct.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's

Resiliant12 I am the same I don't care how long they keep you waiting as long as we get the job done   and besides while your there you have a break from work so they can take there time  

morning to everyone

Kitten


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Got my follow-up appointment today at 3.30pm!  Excited but nervous too - hope they don't tell me my eggs are hard-boiled and I should give up    And its gonna be interesting getting there because all the trains are buggered up today  

Hopefully they will tell me we can start again in about November (not had AF yet, so guessing I'll have to wait a few cycles!)

Good luck for all of you who've just had EC and ET 

Wish me luck!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies, guess who's pupo?? you've guessed right IT'S ME!!!           I just came back from ET and had 2x 8 cells grade 1 embies put back. OTD 12th August yippppeeeee. I also have 4 frosties. Gonna rest now.

Min1 how did u get on?

Sezy good luck for your follow up.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You go girl keep those    snug as a bug.

Kitten


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Woohooo to Sarah!!! Lots of    for you.

Just got back from follow-up.  It went much much better than I thought.  Saw Mr Sabatini who was so sweet and sad about my mc, bless him!  I told him I was worried abut my age and he laughed at me!  He said that I responded to the drugs like a 20 year old!!!  And that my last FSH test in January (valid 'til next January apparently) was 4.1 - this is good right

Anyway, it looks like next cycle starting in October/November, so fingers crossed everything goes even better next time!

YAY!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh Sezy that it brillian news...good luck for October.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Good news Sarah 09.
Saw my GP yesterday my FSH is between 6 and 8 i hope that is ok.

Wrote to my old clinic to get my notes ready to start at Barts, excited and scared.  I'm knitting baby clothes for a lady at work who conceived twins first time at Barts.


Sezy - how did you get on today, good news I hope xx

Good luck everyone

xxxx 

Lindsey


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Lin's Twins would be nice then your family would be complete pop them out and zip up   don't no where I would put them tho I am very little   Great news on starting wish I new when I was.

Everybody ok I hope

Kitten


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone  

I am now back home, trying to relax but I'm not very good at it! 

My ET went well, had two grade 1's put in and had two to freeze   The others were all 6 or 7 cells so they said that they weren't good enough to freeze   was a bit disappointed but hope that the two survive freezing  

Sezy - your post really cheered me up   I'm 38 and I'm feeling so old at the moment, when we had our consultation the consultant also laughed when I mentioned it and I suppose I've responded quite well too really, and that four is actually a good result! Must try to be positive....I'm really glad your follow up went well and that you are starting again soon... 

We had a lovely day yesterday but today I've already started to analyse every twinge, very silly. I think the 2WW is going to go very slowly!!!! 

Sarah - great news!!! Keeping everything crossed for you too  

Zoie - hope your injections are going well 

Hello to Lindsey, Bellini and anyone else I've missed


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Knew I'd forgotton someone! Hello kitten


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Min1   hope they are snuggling in ok don't drive yourself mad with the twinges  

Kitten


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your replys ladies - I have to say I am still well chuffed!!  Hubby and I have laughing at how my reporductive system is younger than I am!  Mind you, this doesn't mean my eggies are great quality...I'm thinking of getting one of those AMH tests done - anyone had any experience of these?

So we're looking at about November for the next cycle - plenty of time to get myself into tip top shape and ready to go.  Finers crossed we get another sticky bean and a wee August 2010 bubs!!

Lots of love and baby dust to everyone!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- I'm surprised they didn't freeze 6 and 7 cells. 3 of my 4 embies were 6,6,and7 cells and they froze them. Do you know what grade they were?


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Sarah

We were quite suprised too, we asked the consultant about it and he called the embr back through and she said they weren't good enough to freeze, so we accepted that. It was just a bit sad, but we were really pleased to get four good ones so it's all gone really. 

How are you now? My tummy's much better but I think the antibiotic is affecting me badly, really looking forward to taking the last one tonight! 

M


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- I am feeling okay also, just having mild cramps above pubic bone and mild lower back pain, don't really know the cause. I'm finishing my last antibiotic tonight. 4 embies are fantastic and u have 2 best ones snuggling in. So when is your test day?


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Sarah and thanks, you're right. I'm pleased that we got 4  I'm a bit crampy on my right side which is strange but I had most of my eggs in that ovary so that's probably why. The 2ww is already going very slowly! Am amazed I am managing to relax a bit, although DH did tell me off for trying to do some gardening yesterday.

Our test day is 12 august


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats girls for getting to 2ww xxxx 
min1 - 12th of august isnt far hun im up barts on the 11th for baseline scan!! 
today is day 5 of d/r for me and ive been having some achy pain in the left hip and leg and the odd twinge on the other side i back so hope this is a good sign of things working in there!!?


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just logged on to say good luck  Min1 and Sarah09.  Hope the 2ww goes really fast . wishes to you both.
Zoie-hope your injections are going well. 
Everyone hi


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Am waiting to start DIUI at Bart's and am finding them SO difficult to get hold of at the mo.  We were referred in December and had tests and consultations with Mr Sabatini (who was fab), found we needed a donor and Mr Sabatini said he'd pass us back to the nurses.

I have emailed the nurses and Yemi, phoned the centre and Kim Nevin, but I either can't get hold of anyone or am told that someone will phone me back, but no one has.  I was rather hoping we might have had treatment over the summer but am so fed up waiting for them to get back to me.  Every time I do speak to someone, I explain we're waiting to see someone about treatment and they sound really surprised.  Have to have all my hormone tests done again now and the HIV, etc ones as they're out of date now.

Please don't get me wrong - I think the staff at Bart's are great, but it's just SO disorganised!

Sorry for moan.  

J x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Jinglebell,  Ihave found them difficult to get hold in the past too!  I'm meant to be calling mid-September to find out about our next cycle which is meant to be October/November, and I'm envisaging several days of trying to get through!!!

Mr Sabatini is a sweetheart - I saw him last Thursday for my follow-up and he said "Goodness, I wasn't expecting to have to see you back here" and he held my hand as he took my through to the office!  And when I expressed concern at my age he laughed at me, saying I've nothing to worry about (see my previous post).  He is a lovely man.

Good luck with getting through to them honey - as you say, they are great once you do get through!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

well ok lady's just got back from hospital my consultant sounded very positive said because of my ectopic its more then likely my remaining tube is damedged to but because I have fallen PG before then he said IVF should be successful so I am officially going for IVF now should here in three months blood test in two weeks when AF arrives DH has to have his as well he said he Will go when i do he looked a little green I thought it as funny we stick needles in our self an he go's green when he has to have one single blood test   so the next journey begins.

Kitten


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I have a few questions and hope someone can help!
I have been referred to Bart's for IVF and my DP and i had our first appointment with them on the 24th June.
We were advised that we would start IVF in 3 months.
I am now going mad with watching the post every day and wondered how long exactly do you have to wait to hear from them? Should I just wait for them to contact me or is it worth trying to contact them? And when you do hear from them, how soon afterwards do you actually start the treatment? Also, once you start the treatment how long does it last?
I know these are daft questions but i would really like to go away for my birthday in November (the dreaded 4 0 !!) but i don't want to book something for it then to clash with the treatment. 
It sounds a bit trivial talking about a holiday when something as important as IVF is looming but i feel like i need something normal to look forward to.
Good luck to you all on your journeys!

Love Mac X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

hello Mac1 My consultant told me I should here with in 3 months or less so I wouldnt book to go away but still book a party as its a biggy my biggy is next year 3 0  or as I say 29+1   if they havent got in contact in 3 months then contact them thats what I did with IUI and got in straight away.

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Mac 1-You can always email them and they will let you know, well, they don't let you know exactly, but may be able to give you an idea.  Booking a holiday may not be a good idea, because you just don't know when or what will be happening.  I would wait if I were you, but everyone is different.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's I am having a right mere trying to find out a ticket price from shenfield to st Paul's it wont come up on search engine st Paul's is the nearest station to st Bart's  isn't it girls?

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

If you're coming from Shenfield, I'd go to Liverpool Street and walk - it's about 15 minutes from there.  But yeah, St. Pauls probably the nearest tube station.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Nix trying to get map instructions now from liverpool st to barts  .

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's really easy..........and I am hopeless with maps and directions!    

The hardest bit is navigating your way around Barts with all the building work going on there !


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I go to Barbican.  Walk past the market (on your right) and Bart's will be on the left.  There is a little area with a newsagent and a few benches and next to it a little alley - if you go up here there is a ramp on your right to the fertility centre - much easier than navigating the building works.  

If you Google it, you'll see it's only a few minutes walk from the station and I personally prefer the Circle line.  There's also a great little Italian cafe outside the hospital if you have to wait - it's on the end of a terrace of buildings and is behind what looks like a public toilet but it's actually an ambulance station!

Good luck!

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps I hate not knowing wear I am going get in a fluster train fairs are really pricey arnt they hope they don't do really early appointments try and get the cheaper tickets  .

Kitten


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Kitten and Suzia for your advice. I am holding fire on the holiday for now and have just sent Bart's an email - here's hoping that they reply soon!

We went to Bart's via St Paul's as we live on the Central Line - well obviously not on it but near it! But all of the stations (Liverpool St, Barbican, Farringdon, St Paul's) are fairly close. I agree with Nix76 - the hardest bit about Bart's is finding your way through the building works. 

Good Luck Min1 and Sarah4eva on your 2WW - hope all is going well.

Zoie - good luck for your scan on the 11th.

Mac x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

how are we all this morning?

Mac what is the email for Bart's just encase I need to chase them up in three months  

I think I will go to Barbican as I am getting a travel card might as well take advantage of the money we spending on the ticket.

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, hope your all ok, havent posted for a while, but have been keeping myself updated.

Min and Sarah hope you are well.  Sarah thanks for getting back to me with my little worries the other day, I feel better for that.  Really hope it goes well for you both xx

Zoie, how you getting on? Is it you first scan on 11th after Down regging.  Im there on 11th also be day 19 of the down reg.  

I have to be at Barts for 11:30.  Im coming form Norfolk (so on A/M 11) does anyone know where i can park if im arriving in london at about 10 - 10:30. I usuallil park at Radbridge and tube in, but the car park is usually full by 7.  I didnt really wana drive into the centre of London as busy and want to avoid conjestion charges if possible.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls well today i have started to blled woohoo!! im having trouble with the d/r though having terrrible headaches and feeling sick but hey will be worth it in the end!! 

jess4zak- this will be my first scan yes!! will be day 17 of d/r for me and really hoping it goes well and i can start stimming!!! im up arts for 9.50am so am having to drive to basildon and get the train from there so then i wont have to pay for parking or anything!! im coming from clacton so got an hour drive and then 45mins train then i walk from fenchurch st! as for the parking at barts hun ITS A NIGHTMARE!! and also it cost 5quid for an hour odd very dear!! 
have you already had a scan?? cause i though everyone went on day 17 of d/r?? i was wondering how long i will be up there as i know i have scan but then i imagine i see nurse to be told dates and scans and dosage of gonal f?? 

nix hun hows you??


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

HI all,

zoie, we went up yesterday for my first scan after d-reg.  My appoinment was at 9 and iti didn't take long.  You have your scan and then you wait for the nurse and she goes through it all with you.  I was out of there within an hour and I had to have a blood test as well and pick up some more bureselin.  So it didn't take long at all.

Started Gonal F last night and I am suffering with the side effects today.  Didn't cope well with the bureselin and was hoping I might feel a bit better today with the reduction and I have been very tired, been sleeping most of the day really.  Don't want to scare off the others that will be starting soon, everyone is different, but did anyone else suffer from side effects?  It's all worth it in the end I keep telling myself.  Hope the rest of you are doing well.

jess4zac, glad you are doing better, we parked outside the hospital yesterday, it is expensive 1 pound for 15 min, but we wanted a dry run for the egg collection because I refuse to get on a train after that, just remember if you are taking any of the National Express trains they are on strike tomorrow so you may need to find another route.

I am sure I will be seeing some of you next week then, once youstart Gonal F you are up 3 times a week for scans.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats exspensive for the trains better start saving  

Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all,

*Kitten*- hope u get your appointment sorted out soon so you can have your 29+1 b'day.

*Mac1*- I am doing ok an the crazy 2ww. It is really frustrating waiting for them to contact you, but I hope they do very very soon. To answer some of your questions (sorry a bit late) they don't write but phone you when they are ready to start, treatment usually lasts 4 to 8 weeks depending on your protocol. My first tx it took about 4 weeks (2 weeks down regging and 11 days stimming). This tx it took about 6 weeks. It depends on which protocol you are on and how you respond to meds. Once they contact you then it should start straight away within weeks depending on your period.

*Jess4zak*- You are welcome hun, anytime. 11th is nearly here, good luck  

*Zoie*- good luck for your first scan...you will soon be stimming

*Suzia*- congrats on starting stimms and sorry for the side effects hun  (what we have to go through huh?) but will all be worth it 

*Min*- how u getting on hun?

As for me I am 9dpo today and have started getting af type cramps and back pain....I hope it's a good sign....implantaion??....  

Sarahx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls well woohoo!!!! my af has come i felt like running down the street a shouting it out!!! lol prob the first time ive ever been so happy about a af lol

suzia- oh thats great news i wont be up there to long!! dh is doing nights so he will be knackered poor thing!!! im taking 0.5 of burserlin are you? if so what did it go down to cause im having a really bad time with this d/r stuff mega headaches and dizzyness and sickness!! hoping once i start stimming i will be better!!

sarah4eva- not long for you now hun af pains can be a good sign hun so keep positive!! 

hiya to everyone else soz not long but im doing dinner- plaice(fish) new pots and veg!! im starting to eat lots of healthy protein stuff now af has come so then i should get good eggs and linning!! getting brazil nuts and pineapple aswell and lots!!!!!!!!! of veg and qourn!! hope this does it oh and milk lol


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Zoie,

I was on 0.5 as well and went down to 0.25, I was very tired and dizzy while on Bureselin.  Today has been really bad with both the bureselin, has made me very very tired, will be off to bed soon after sleeping an hour this morning and two hours this afternoon.  I hope you find it better.  Hoping it gets better or I will be calling work and telling them they won't see me until September.  Already reduced it to half days, but I can barely stay awake right now.  Hoping it gets better soon.  I'll let you know. 

Suzi


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all

Kitten - the email address for Bart's is [email protected] I was pleased to get a response from them this morning although all it said was 'there is a 3 month wait for ivf and as soon as they have a slot they will be in touch'. Not a very detailed response but a response none the less!

Sarah4eva - thank you for answering all my daft questions! I didn't realise that they will contact me by phone - i will make sure it is with me always! Its also good to know about the length of time that the treatment may take. I don't think i can plan anything until i hear from them.

Hope everyone is ok - hope you all get the results you wish for.

Mac x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya suzia- oh wow it goes done quite abit then!! hope i get better when i start to stimmbut not gonna put hope on it!! 
hope you feel better hun if you get worse could the dr not sign you off??


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hi everyone

Sarah hope you ok hun, keep positive, go everything crossed for you xx

Suzia I think i will drive and find a station to park at, the car parking near barts is well expensive, plus the conjestion charge will be on top of that xx

Zoie No i havent had a scan yet, I phoned Barts on day 1, and they said to start taking marvelon tablets on day 2, and then booked me in for first scan on day 19 (11th august).  I dont understand all the down reg medication, and why we all go on different things.  Im confused how you have a period now b4 you have your first scan.  I thought we just carry on taking the medication, until we have the scan, and then when they think we are ready, we stop meds and period arrives.  Or is it varied form each person depending on meds. Im worrying now, should i have had a scan and they have missed me off, or is i normal if your on marvelon, please someone put my mind at rest and tel me im just  .

Hope everyone else ok, lots of love xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all hope all is well.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all today im feeling abit better headaches are not so bad phew!! 

jess4zak- i start d/r on day 21 hun so thats why i would have a bleed while doing d/r xxx you started on day 2 so should imagine you wouldnt have a bleed cause your body wont produce the hormones from the beginning hun so dont panick xxx 
hopefully we should both start stimming that night or the next day woohoo xx 
do you have iregular afs?? cause i was under the fact that people who start on day 2 are for iregular afs ?? there is some other reasons like if you pcos i think aswell?? 
dont worrie hun you will be ok xx 
let me know nearer the time what your gonna wear and i will keep eye out for you xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all hope all is fab with you all

Zoie - Thanks for settling my mind, all this drives you mad dont it.  My periods are like clockwork, and i dont have any other condition, we are unexplained infertility, so maybe thats why we are on different meds.  Anyway will let ya know what im wearing, nearer tuesday, or should i wear a rose and carry a paper under my arm  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

new home this way..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204289.0


----------

